# A momenti ecobio e a momenti stucco



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Visto che la precedente discussione è chiusa. Ne apro un'altra!

Dunque, ho finalmente avuto ragione del burro di cocco fatto in casa! Nel senso che riesco a farlo senza problemi. :up:
Il punto è questo, è vero che posso usarlo come idratante? Nel senso usarlo con un po' di glicerina, oppure accoppiato con qualche olio o altro burro, per farne una sorta di crema da usare subito?
E assoluto così si può usare?

Io lo uso come latte detergente, assieme alla farina di riso, come consiglia carlita.

Posso congelarlo in monodose?


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Visto che la precedente discussione è chiusa. Ne apro un'altra!
> 
> Dunque, ho finalmente avuto ragione del burro di cocco fatto in casa! Nel senso che riesco a farlo senza problemi. :up:
> Il punto è questo, è vero che posso usarlo come idratante? Nel senso usarlo con un po' di glicerina, oppure accoppiato con qualche olio o altro burro, per farne una sorta di crema da usare subito?
> ...


si, puoi congelarlo tranquillamente.
No, come idratanete no.
L'olio o il burro di cocco sono comedogenici come l'olio di mandorle dolci.
Se hai la pelle leggermente grassa fra un mese sei piena di punti neri ovunque.
Quindi io consiglio solo sul corpo e sui capelli, anche così puro.
Sappi che non ha particolari doti il robo di cocco, ma lucida moltissimo.

Con la glicerina, poca, puoi emulsionarlo per capelli e corpo così diventa leggermente idratante.
Attenzione con la glicerina perchè idrata per occlusione, portando in superficie l'acqua profonda delle cellule, quindi a lungo andare secca.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, puoi congelarlo tranquillamente.
> No, come idratanete no.
> L'olio o il burro di cocco sono comedogenici come l'olio di mandorle dolci.
> Se hai la pelle leggermente grassa fra un mese sei piena di punti neri ovunque.
> ...


Ecco la spiegazione a ciò che ho provato praticamente!:up:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco la spiegazione a ciò che ho provato praticamente!:up:


sei una spignattarice pure tu?

Io me ne rendo conto sempre sui capelli.
Ho un balsamo per capelli ricci che uso tipo una volta al mese, ha molta glicerina dentro e se lo uso di più mi rende i capelli isterici.

Però farsi un bel mappazzone di sera sui piedi con la glicerina mischiato a grassi ..
Il giorno dopo piedini morbidi e fantastici!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, puoi congelarlo tranquillamente.
> No, come idratanete no.
> L'olio o il burro di cocco sono comedogenici come l'olio di mandorle dolci.
> Se hai la pelle leggermente grassa fra un mese sei piena di punti neri ovunque.
> ...


Grazie al cielo che ho chiesto prima!!!! Non ricordo nemmeno dove l'ho letto.
Ok per congelarlo.
Allora smetto di usarlo come detergente! Ammetto di averlo usato pure dietro i gomiti e sui piedi (soprattutto dietro i talloni...), quindi posso continuare ad usarlo così, oppure un po' sui capelli.
In realtà non mi entusiasma molto, è una massa eccessivamente burrosa...però ho visto che la farina di cocco vegetava in frigo da parecchio (rimanenza di un dolce) e che scade ad aprile.
La finisco tutta assieme e poi la congelo.
Grasciiiiieeeee.

A proposito, mi sa che scadono fra poco anche i semi di lino...mi sa che devo finire anche quelli. O_O


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei una spignattarice pure tu?
> 
> Io me ne rendo conto sempre sui capelli.
> Ho un balsamo per capelli ricci che uso tipo una volta al mese, ha molta glicerina dentro e se lo uso di più mi rende i capelli isterici.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo che ho chiesto prima!!!! Non ricordo nemmeno dove l'ho letto.
> Ok per congelarlo.
> Allora smetto di usarlo come detergente! Ammetto di averlo usato pure dietro i gomiti e sui piedi (soprattutto dietro i talloni...), quindi posso continuare ad usarlo così, oppure un po' sui capelli.
> In realtà non mi entusiasma molto, è una massa eccessivamente burrosa...però ho visto che la farina di cocco vegetava in frigo da parecchio (rimanenza di un dolce) e che scade ad aprile.
> ...



per i semi di lino tranquilla con la scadenza. Non scadono. Mica li magni.
Facci il gel ai semi di lino e poi congeli pure quelli nei robi per fare i cubetti di ghiaccio.
Un cubetto o due e hai la dose da metterti sui capelli sia come pre shampoo se li usi puri, e diluiti come gel prima di asciugarli senza risciacquare.

A me fa dei boccoli stratosferici


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo che ho chiesto prima!!!! Non ricordo nemmeno dove l'ho letto.
> Ok per congelarlo.
> Allora smetto di usarlo come detergente!* Ammetto di averlo usato pure dietro i gomiti e sui piedi (soprattutto dietro i talloni...), quindi posso continuare ad usarlo così, oppure un po' sui capelli.*
> In realtà non mi entusiasma molto, è una massa eccessivamente burrosa...però ho visto che la farina di cocco vegetava in frigo da parecchio (rimanenza di un dolce) e che scade ad aprile.
> ...



esatto.
Ammorbidisce molto


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per i semi di lino tranquilla con la scadenza. Non scadono. Mica li magni.
> Facci il gel ai semi di lino e poi congeli pure quelli nei robi per fare i cubetti di ghiaccio.
> Un cubetto o due e hai la dose da metterti sui capelli sia come pre shampoo se li usi puri, e diluiti come gel prima di asciugarli senza risciacquare.
> 
> A me fa dei boccoli stratosferici


La scadenza dice 25/05/2013...ma effettivamente non dovendoli mangiare..mi preoccupavo solo di eventuali proliferazioni faunistiche. :carneval:



Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.
> Ammorbidisce molto


:up::up:


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Visto che la precedente discussione è chiusa. Ne apro un'altra!
> 
> Dunque, ho finalmente avuto ragione del burro di cocco fatto in casa! Nel senso che riesco a farlo senza problemi. :up:
> Il punto è questo, è vero che posso usarlo come idratante? Nel senso usarlo con un po' di glicerina, oppure accoppiato con qualche olio o altro burro, per farne una sorta di crema da usare subito?
> ...




 come hai fatto a farlo?
bravissima


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> come hai fatto a farlo?
> bravissima


 Ho seguito il video di carlitadolce:
[video=youtube;2Ako7hmN-Y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ako7hmN-Y4[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei una spignattarice pure tu?
> 
> Io me ne rendo conto sempre sui capelli.
> Ho un balsamo per capelli ricci che uso tipo una volta al mese, ha molta glicerina dentro e se lo uso di più mi rende i capelli isterici.
> ...


Non spignatto per bellezza, solo per mangiare. Dicevo che teorizzo che certe creme, shampoo, balsami ottengono l'effetto contrario.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non spignatto per bellezza, solo per mangiare. Dicevo che teorizzo che certe creme, shampoo, balsami ottengono l'effetto contrario.



brava.
Lo sai quanta gente invece si ritrova con tutto più secco e insiste nel mettere sempre gli stessi prodotti?

Infatti quando si legge glicerina abbastanza in alto nell' inci bisogna farci un minimo di attenzione.

comunque anche i petrolati e i siliconi fanno lo stesso effetto.
Soprattutto con i burri labbra.
Quando li metti e poi continui a metterlo bisogna buttarlo.
Petrolati schifidor che fanno finta di umettare ma seccano.
Come la nivea.
O l'olio johnson di sta cippa. Che orrore global.
bbrrrrr


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> brava.
> Lo sai quanta gente invece si ritrova con tutto più secco e insiste nel mettere sempre gli stessi prodotti?
> 
> Infatti quando si legge glicerina abbastanza in alto nell' inci bisogna farci un minimo di attenzione.
> ...


Eheeeeeeeeeee lo dicevo io!!! 
:up:


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> brava.
> Lo sai quanta gente invece si ritrova con tutto più secco e insiste nel mettere sempre gli stessi prodotti?
> 
> Infatti quando si legge glicerina abbastanza in alto nell' inci bisogna farci un minimo di attenzione.
> ...



mi sto appassionando all'argomento
di spignattare per ora
per me è impossibile (non ho tempo)
ma voglio provare le creme
della Martina Gebhardt
ne parlano molto bene
per il contorno occhi cosa usate?


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sto appassionando all'argomento
> di spignattare per ora
> per me è impossibile (non ho tempo)
> ma voglio provare le creme
> ...


 La scorsa estate ho trovato un contorno occhi della Bottega Verde, alla rosa mosqueta. Questo:

	
	
		
		
	


	





Inci ok per l'eco bio. Preso solo perché scontato oltre del 50 % (circa 6 € l'ho pagato).

Mai sentita quella marca...indagherò!


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> La scorsa estate ho trovato un contorno occhi della Bottega Verde, alla rosa mosqueta. Questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dicono che bottega verde
di verde abbia solo la bottega
io non me ne intendo però
sto curiosando il sito di ecco-verde
ci sono tante cosucce carine:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> dicono che bottega verde
> di verde abbia solo la bottega
> io non me ne intendo però
> sto curiosando il sito di ecco-verde
> ci sono tante cosucce carine:mrgreen:


Bellissimo sito!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bellissimo sito!!!!!


:mrgreen:
già....
non o dovrei dire
in un 3d eco-bio
ma ho uno sconto del 20% da limoni
credo che farò qualche danno:carneval:
(anche se non dovrei)


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> già....
> non o dovrei dire
> in un 3d eco-bio
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Nooooooo, non fare danni!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Nooooooo, non fare danni!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sto appassionando all'argomento
> di spignattare per ora
> per me è impossibile (non ho tempo)
> ma voglio provare le creme
> ...



Non vado per marche, leggo solo gli inci.
Ci sono cose buonissime da discount e cose orrorifiche da farmacia.
Bottega verde non è verde, ma il contorno occhi alla rosa mosqueta è davvero ottimo.
E' pieno di vit c che esfolia.
o lo uso addizionato a volte di olio di argan ma anche su tutto il viso, e anche pappa reale, quella che si compra in farmacia da mangiare.
nesciogli una o due palette nella crema antirughe e vedi che rsultati


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Ho dato un occhiata veloce.
Sembra eco bio semplice.
La grandissima Lola su una crema mi sembra, ha detto che era talmente semplice che doveroso farsela da sole.
A fronte del prezzo inusitato tra l'altro di vendita.

Però sono ecobio.
Sinceramente non sono un integralista, ci sono ottime creme da super che basta potenziare con delle cazzate a costo quasi zero e ottenere risultati migliori di un eco bio forzato.

la tecnologia c'è.
usiamola.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2013)

Ricordate che la glicerina viene usata anche per fare esplosivi e bio-plastica. Il suo valore idratante è di breve durata e se usato nel reparto sotto cintura si rischia che diventi di legno :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ricordate che la glicerina viene usata anche per fare esplosivi e bio-plastica. Il suo valore idratante è di breve durata e se usato nel reparto sotto cintura si rischia che diventi di legno :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho dato un occhiata veloce.
> Sembra eco bio semplice.
> La grandissima Lola su una crema mi sembra, ha detto che era talmente semplice che doveroso farsela da sole.
> A fronte del prezzo inusitato tra l'altro di vendita.
> ...


 Io cerco di avvicinarmi quanto più è possibile, o meglio quanto più il portafoglio mi permetta.
Il contorno occhi è l'unica cosa che ho preso da Bottega Verde, dopo aver letto la recensione da lola e solo in saldo. Insomma 15€ per un contorno occhi è esagerato, non li avrei mai spesi...piuttosto facevo senza. 

Poi come crema notte/giorno sto usando una della coop (vivi verde, credo), eco-bio, abbastanza economica (sui 5€), e anche la crema mani (sui 2.50€).

Ultimamente ho acquistato 2 stick dell'equilibra, se non sbaglio non hanno un inci tutto verde, ma nulla di non accettabile. questi due:









Il primo ha un profumo che stende....semplicemente fantastico!!!!!!
Il secondo ha un vado odore di menta, altrettanto bello.
Entrambi morbidissimi.
Anche questi pagati in offerta da Acqua e Sapone, sui 2.50€ circa.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io cerco di avvicinarmi quanto più è possibile, o meglio quanto più il portafoglio mi permetta.
> Il contorno occhi è l'unica cosa che ho preso da Bottega Verde, dopo aver letto la recensione da lola e solo in saldo. Insomma 15€ per un contorno occhi è esagerato, non li avrei mai spesi...piuttosto facevo senza.
> 
> Poi come crema notte/giorno sto usando una della coop (vivi verde, credo), eco-bio, abbastanza economica (sui 5€), e anche la crema mani (sui 2.50€).
> ...


sono entrambi ottimi, anche se preferisco decisamente quello al karitè, l'altro lo sento troppo ceroso.


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono entrambi ottimi, anche se preferisco decisamente quello al karitè, l'altro lo sento troppo ceroso.


Si, quello al karitè è cremoso, morbido, moooolto bello. Appena posso voglio provare quello vividerde coop, ho letto che è fantastico.
L'altro però mi dura di più...


----------



## Innominata (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei una spignattarice pure tu?
> 
> Io me ne rendo conto sempre sui capelli.
> Ho un balsamo per capelli ricci che uso tipo una volta al mese, ha molta glicerina dentro e se lo uso di più mi rende i capelli isterici.
> ...


Stavo per chiederti, per caso ci siamo incontrate? Io spignatto parecchio, soprattutto con l'ascorbico. Tra l'altro, un ottimo veicolante per la preziosissima vitamina, sempre così corruttibile e vulnerabile, che teme i grassi e dunque le creme (a meno che non le mischi all'istante), sono i prodotti ovulari o in gel per femmine...anche quelli molto basic, tipo Premicia, con il suo propylen glycol o glicerina, se si aggiunge acqua distillata, o il famoso (per me) policarbophil che facendo film può fungere per fare un'ottima maschera ascorbizzata, e ovviamente acida per ritoccare il nostro pH di comportamento!


----------



## Innominata (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho dato un occhiata veloce.
> Sembra eco bio semplice.
> La grandissima Lola su una crema mi sembra, ha detto che era talmente semplice che doveroso farsela da sole.
> A fronte del prezzo inusitato tra l'altro di vendita.
> ...


Ah ecco, segui Lola. Io però stavo con Lida, molto meno talebana, seguendo lei mai sbagliato una virgola!


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

*siero vitamina c fai da te super antirughe*

http://www.lareginadelsapone.com/2010/03/siero-alla-vit-c-come-rimedio-contro-il.html


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, quello al karitè è cremoso, morbido, moooolto bello. Appena posso voglio provare quello *vividerde coop*, ho letto che è fantastico.
> L'altro però mi dura di più...


è ottimo lo sto usando in questo periodo
è quello che tengo sempre in borsa:smile:


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.lareginadelsapone.com/2010/03/siero-alla-vit-c-come-rimedio-contro-il.html


scusa la domanda che può sembrare irriverente
ma da che età è indicato usare prodotti antirughe?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> scusa la domanda che può sembrare irriverente
> ma da che età è indicato usare prodotti antirughe?


dai 30.
ringrazierai moltissimo dai 40 in poi.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dai 30.
> ringrazierai moltissimo dai 40 in poi.


non ci sono mai stata attenta a cremine e cremette
sono pigra!!!!
inizierò a correre ai ripari


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ci sono mai stata attenta a cremine e cremette
> sono pigra!!!!
> inizierò a correre ai ripari


il trucco è rallentarne la comparsa. Quando ci sono, a meno che non fai il botox...




Mmmmhhhh...ho giusto un amico di papino medico estetico molto bravo che mi ha sempre detto che mi fa lo sconto famiglia.

quasi quasi...

con lo ialuronico sono stata soddisfattissima sulle rughe naso labiali. e ormai sono dieci anni che l'ho fatto.
Un filler semi permanente


----------



## Flavia (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il trucco è rallentarne la comparsa. Quando ci sono, a meno che non fai il botox...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per ora credo che andrò di creme
ho giusto tra le mani uno sconto del 20% da limoni
ma non so cosa comprare
consigli?


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2013)

*DOMANDONA*

Ci accingo a fare il gel ai semi di lino, questo qui di carlita:
 [video=youtube;F9gfmiM0nao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9gfmiM0nao[/video]

Mi sembra abbastanza facile, ho solo un dubbio al posto della glicerina (che non mi piace usata a crudo, preferisco usarla pre-shampoo) potrei metterci il gel d'aloe??


----------



## Tebina (16 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci accingo a fare il gel ai semi di lino, questo qui di carlita:
> [video=youtube;F9gfmiM0nao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9gfmiM0nao[/video]
> 
> Mi sembra abbastanza facile, ho solo un dubbio al posto della glicerina (che non mi piace usata a crudo, preferisco usarla pre-shampoo) potrei metterci il gel d'aloe??


Sinceramente mi sembra macchinoso di ingredienti, nel senso che il sale in una cosa per capelli non ce lo metterei mai.
E infatti io il gel ai semi di lino lo faccio esclusivamente con acqua e semi come fa lei, senza metterci null'altro se non una fialetta di aroma paneangeli di vaniglina per profumare i cubetti, a inizio cottura gel.

Puoi provare entrami i modi per vedere come i tuoi capelli reagiscono meglio.
Un pò senza nulla, e un pò con il miele, il limone, il pizzico di sale eccetera.

E per la tua domanda si. Puoi usare tranquillamente il gel d'aloe al posto della glicerina.


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi sembra macchinoso di ingredienti, nel senso che il sale in una cosa per capelli non ce lo metterei mai.
> E infatti io il gel ai semi di lino lo faccio esclusivamente con acqua e semi come fa lei, senza metterci null'altro se non una fialetta di aroma paneangeli di vaniglina per profumare i cubetti, a inizio cottura gel.
> 
> Puoi provare entrami i modi per vedere come i tuoi capelli reagiscono meglio.
> ...


Sei sempre la mia salvezza!!!:inlove:
Ti dirò nemmeno a me convinceva l'uso di questi ingredienti "a crudo", senza sciacquo dopo.
Faccio come dici tu, poi eventualmente al momento dell'applicazione ci metto un po' di gel! 

Grashie tebe!!

PS Hai visto che la perugina ha fatto l'uovo di pasqua al bacio? :carneval:


----------



## Tebina (16 Marzo 2013)

*Esperimento glicerina*

La glicerina è un idratante che sembra idrati per occlusione e quindi alla lunga disidrata la pelle, perchè richiama acqua dagli starti profondi, però...
In effetti sono pochi anni che si studia cosmeticamente questo ingrediente quindi le informazioni sono un pò dissonanti.

personalmente non ami la glicerina nei prodotti per capelli ( e molti prodotti per ricci hanno proprio la glicerina molto in alto nell'inci, perchè "idrata" il capello rendendolo meno elettrico) anche se una volta al mese la uso nel mio mega impacco rinvigorente ricci e devo dire fiunziona da Dio, ma appunto una volta al mese.
Se la uso di più mi secca i capelli, quindi per quanto mi riguarda è vera la teoria che secca.

ma sulla pelle?
Non uso prodotti con glicerina, per cui sinceramente non avevo mai provato sul campo il fatto che seccasse la pelle se usata sempre.
Mi sono andata a spulciare un 3d di lola sulla glicerina con varie loline che hanno sperimentato e hp deciso di farlo anche io.

Ho messo in 100 ml di acqua distillata, 20 ml di glicerina e da una settimana prima di andare a dormore massaggio gambe, viso e mani.

Per ora nessun segno di disidratazione, ma anzi.
Pelle molto più morbida e intorno agli occhi rughette meno evidenti. Come "rimpolpate".

Per ora super promossa.

E ho trovato un sito bio davvero figo con un sacco di prodotti a prezzi eccezionali, soprattutto i burri.

metto link

http://www.dadalindo.it/


----------



## Eliade (17 Marzo 2013)

Gel semi di lini fatto ma...............



CHE SCHIFOOOOOOOO!!!! 


:bleah:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerché? Non la devi mangiare.


----------



## Eliade (17 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerché? Non la devi mangiare.


Hai ragione, ma fa schifo lo stesso toccarlo con le dita.
E' viscido, scivoloso...è tipo questo: 






per il risultato è eccellente, devo ammetterlo. :singleeye::sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma fa schifo lo stesso toccarlo con le dita.
> E' viscido, scivoloso...è tipo questo:
> 
> 
> ...


Schifidus! Critico ma io non spignatto


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma fa schifo lo stesso toccarlo con le dita.
> E' viscido, scivoloso...è tipo questo:
> 
> 
> ...



Io lo uso, mezzo cubetto, prima di mettere la spuma, senza risciacquarlo.
Vedrai che risultati e ti consiglio di metterlo sempre sulle punte e non sciacquarlo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Gel semi di lini fatto ma...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che esagerata...


----------



## Eliade (18 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Schifidus! Critico ma io non spignatto


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Bastardissima! :rotfl::rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> Io lo uso, mezzo cubetto, prima di mettere la spuma, senza risciacquarlo.
> Vedrai che risultati e ti consiglio di metterlo sempre sulle punte e non sciacquarlo.


Io non saprei, ne ho messo un po' in un bicchierino di plastica (il resto congelato), no l'ho usato tutto e ho congelato pure quello.
Sisi, l'ho usato a mo' di gel pre-phon. Risultato eccellente, si sono accorti tutti dei riccioli più definiti! :up:



Tebe ha detto:


> che esagerata...


:bleah: No tebe, è una cosa penosa...
Inoltre credo di non averlo passato tutto, dopo 30 minuti mi ero scocciata di passarlo. Nel passino è rimasta una poltiglia non ben definita di semi e gel, un tutt'uno! :bleah:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

*io non ho tempo di spignattare ma...*

... volevo recensire una cosa che ho provato da poco e mi ha molto soddisfatto. La crema contorno occhi della linea penta5 della planter's. La trovo veramente efficacissima... in questo periodo, in cui dormo pochissimo... una mano santa. Non costa molto(mi pare 12 euro) e non è testata su animali.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... volevo recensire una cosa che ho provato da poco e mi ha molto soddisfatto. La crema contorno occhi della linea penta5 della planter's. La trovo veramente efficacissima... in questo periodo, in cui dormo pochissimo... una mano santa. Non costa molto(mi pare 12 euro) e non è testata su animali.


La planters è fantastica.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... volevo recensire una cosa che ho provato da poco e mi ha molto soddisfatto. La crema contorno occhi della linea penta5 della planter's. La trovo veramente efficacissima... in questo periodo, in cui dormo pochissimo... una mano santa. Non costa molto(mi pare 12 euro) e non è testata su animali.



E' un contorno occhi che sgonfia?
Riduce le rughe?

La cerco intanto


----------



## Innominata (22 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' un contorno occhi che sgonfia?
> Riduce le rughe?
> 
> La cerco intanto


Pure io cerco uno sgonfiante...Qua la notte si sa in quale letto ci si addormenta ma non si sa mai in quale letto ci si sveglia, e tutte queste migrazioni notturne non giovano...Io uso per il contorno la stessa crema che uso per il viso, e cioè una qualsiasi, MA sopra il mio impacco ascorbizzato...per il resto quando sono gonfia vado di cucchiaini gelati...e sto cercando da qualche parte un video dove spiegano i massaggi Vodder per le palpebre, ne sapete qualcosa? Alla fin fine per drenare mi sa che devi imparare quelli


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pure io cerco uno sgonfiante...Qua la notte si sa in quale letto ci si addormenta ma non si sa mai in quale letto ci si sveglia, e tutte queste migrazioni notturne non giovano...Io uso per il contorno la stessa crema che uso per il viso, e cioè una qualsiasi, MA sopra il mio impacco ascorbizzato...per il resto quando sono gonfia vado di cucchiaini gelati...e sto cercando da qualche parte un video dove spiegano i massaggi Vodder per le palpebre, ne sapete qualcosa? Alla fin fine per drenare mi sa che devi imparare quelli


Anni fa mi hanno insegnato un massaggio sgonfiante: funziona. Non conosci un'estetista seria che te lo possa insegnare? Anche se penso che per i gonfiori ci sia una tendenza genetica contro la quale si può poco. Non è che sia sempre negativa. v. Margherita Buy


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pure io cerco uno sgonfiante...Qua la notte si sa in quale letto ci si addormenta ma non si sa mai in quale letto ci si sveglia, e tutte queste migrazioni notturne non giovano...Io uso *per il contorno la stessa crema che uso per il viso,* e cioè una qualsiasi, MA sopra il mio impacco ascorbizzato...per il resto quando sono gonfia vado di cucchiaini gelati...e sto cercando da qualche parte un video dove spiegano i massaggi Vodder per le palpebre, ne sapete qualcosa? Alla fin fine per drenare mi sa che devi imparare quelli


Anatema, Inno! Mai fare questo, mai. Comunque sgonfia e leviga quella che sto usando, mi trovo molto bene. Anche se, dormendo 4 ore per notte... fa quello che può, mica i miracoli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anatema, Inno! Mai fare questo, mai. Comunque sgonfia e leviga quella che sto usando, mi trovo molto bene. Anche se, dormendo 4 ore per notte... fa quello che può, mica i miracoli.



vero! Ma se è quello che penso io costa di più di 12 euro


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

ciao

ho bisogno di un consiglio
mi hanno regalato un buono sconto
di bottega verde
ho pensato di comprare qualcosa
per il contorno occhi alla rosa mosqueta
sono indecisa se comprare l'olio (sfruttabile in vari modi), 
oppure direttamente lo stick
qualcuna li ha provati?
cosa mi consigliate?
:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ho bisogno di un consiglio
> mi hanno regalato un buono sconto
> ...


sono entrambi ottimi.
L'olio ha un odore non buonissimo secondo il mio gusto e tienilo in frigo quando comincia a fare caldo perchè irracindisce. 
Io voto olio.
stick in inverno


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono entrambi ottimi.
> L'olio ha un odore non buonissimo secondo il mio gusto e tienilo in frigo quando comincia a fare caldo perchè irracindisce.
> Io voto olio.
> stick in inverno


ok, grazie
ma se metto l'olietto nel contorno occhi
funziona per prevenire le rughe? N.B:
la mia età 
non la rivelerò
nemmeno sotto tortura​

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, grazie
> ma se metto l'olietto nel contorno occhi
> funziona per prevenire le rughe? N.B:
> la mia età
> ...


Se le devi prevenire ne hai 25 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le devi prevenire ne hai 25 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


all'anagrafe ho..... anni
moralmente me ne sento 80


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> all'anagrafe ho..... anni
> moralmente me ne sento 80


In certi momenti ci si sente anche 102, in altri 15 :up:


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In certi momenti ci si sente anche 102, in altri 15 :up:


:up:
quanto è vero!


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, grazie
> ma se metto l'olietto nel contorno occhi
> funziona per prevenire le rughe? N.B:
> la mia età
> ...



serve per quello infatti.
Vai tranquilla 
*N.B.2
NEMMENO IO!*​


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

a me frega un tubo..... 
se la volete sapere ve la dico


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> serve per quello infatti.
> Vai tranquilla
> *N.B.2
> NEMMENO IO!*​


ok, grazie
lotta alle rughe

N.B.3:
come se non sapessimo la nostra età
non ti preoccupare, non rivelerò a nessuno
che questa mattina mi hai prestato
il tuo adesivo per la dentiera​:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a me frega un tubo.....
> se la volete sapere ve la dico



ciao Simy


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a me frega un tubo.....
> se la volete sapere ve la dico


valgono solo numeri a due cifre


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Simy


ciao bella :smile:


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a me frega un tubo.....
> se la volete sapere ve la dico


Idem! :carneval:

Comunque Flavia, anche questo non è male 





Contiene olio di mandorle dolci e profumazioni varie...dicono che il profumo sia fantastico, dolce come quello dell'orzata. ^^
Io ho lo stick alla rosa, quindi consiglio solo questo.


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Idem! :carneval:
> 
> Comunque Flavia, anche questo non è male
> 
> ...


ciao Eli
l'olio di mandorle dolci
lo uso per il corpo,
va bene anche per il contorno occhi?
sono in fissa con la prevenzione rughe!!!


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Eli
> l'olio di mandorle dolci
> lo uso per il corpo,
> va bene anche per il contorno occhi?
> sono in fissa con la prevenzione rughe!!!


Boh...non lo so, in verità. 
Io uso quello dei provenzali, per levarmi la cera residua dal corpo e viso, oppure per struccarmi.


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Boh...non lo so, in verità.
> Io uso quello dei provenzali, per levarmi la cera residua dal corpo e viso, oppure per struccarmi.


io lo uso come idratante
è l'unico che mi aiuta 
con la mia pelle secchissima
per il contorno occhi
seguirò il consiglio di Tebe,
e prenderò la rosa mosqueta


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2013)

Cola...cola ovunque..........la maschera per capelli di tebe....


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cola...cola ovunque..........la maschera per capelli di tebe....



una maschera a base di cosa?


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> una maschera a base di cosa?


Ciao Flavia.
Gli ingedienti sono: uovo, cacao amaro, miele, glicerina, olio di ricino, limone, yogurt. ^^


----------



## Tebina (10 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, grazie
> lotta alle rughe
> 
> N.B.3:
> ...



Lotta alle rughe SIempre.
Ho fatto un ordine da un sito proprio stasera, ho comprato dei principi ad un prezzo irrisorio per fare poi delle emulsioni semplici ma cazzute.
Poi vi saprò dire. I prezzi sono ottimi. Ho speso pochissimo e ho finalmente anche trovato il vero burro di cacao.
Sono già in estasi.

*P.S 3

mi devi ancora riportare il set di cateteri. Non me lo scordo sai?*


----------



## Tebina (10 Aprile 2013)

L'olio di mandorle dolci sul viso è comedogenico. Ovvero fa venire i punti neri e soffoca la pelle.
E' troppo pesante. Sul contorno occhi ma proprio no.
Un buon antirughe per il contorno occhi è l'olio di jojoba. Lo trovi all'auchan, prendi quello solo olio di jojoba spremuto a freddo senza profumo eccetera. E' una cera. Ottima, anche su tutto il viso.
Gli oli fanno sempre spalmati a pelle umida, perchè solo così veicolano. qualche goccia d'acqua o del gel d'aloe è perfetto.
Alterna con una crema grassa, perchè solo oli alla lunga seccano la pelle.


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Lotta alle rughe SIempre.
> Ho fatto un ordine da un sito proprio stasera, ho comprato dei principi ad un prezzo irrisorio per fare poi delle emulsioni semplici ma cazzute.
> Poi vi saprò dire. I prezzi sono ottimi. Ho speso pochissimo e ho finalmente anche trovato il vero burro di cacao.
> Sono già in estasi.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ti porto anche la memorina
il tuo doveva essere P.S4
per i cateteri aspetta
te li restituisco con l'adesivo
per la dentiera
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Lotta alle rughe SIempre.
> Ho fatto un ordine da un sito proprio stasera, ho comprato dei principi ad un prezzo irrisorio per fare poi delle emulsioni semplici ma cazzute.
> Poi vi saprò dire. I prezzi sono ottimi. Ho speso pochissimo e ho finalmente anche trovato il vero burro di cacao.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2013)

ho comprato l'olio di jojoba
per il contorno occhi
è fantastico contro le occhiaie!!!!
non risolve( sono un caso disperato)
ma attenua molto


----------



## Eliade (28 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho comprato l'olio di jojoba
> per il contorno occhi
> è fantastico contro le occhiaie!!!!
> non risolve( sono un caso disperato)
> ma attenua molto


di che marca flavietta?
Io vorrei prendere quello dei provenzali...


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> di che marca flavietta?
> Io vorrei prendere quello dei provenzali...



ho comprato quello dei provenzali
a quanto pare va bene anche per le mani
ma devo ancora provare
ciao Eli


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho comprato quello dei provenzali
> a quanto pare va bene anche per le mani
> ma devo ancora provare
> ciao Eli



E' fanstastico quello dei provenzali.  lo uso sempre.
Sapete che ho fatto un ordine da aromazone e ho comprato ad un prezzo irrisorio un pò di principi attivi antirughe?
C'è anche un alga che serve a paralizzare superficilamente la pelle, tipo botox ma ovviamente meno intenso e assolutamente irreversibile, ma dicono funzioni tantissimo per il contorno occhi.
Poi ho preso il coenzima q10, l'alga spirulina (o un nome così) un altro principio attivo effetto tensore, olio di rosa mosqueata pura, poi....ancora un altra cosa che non ricordo.
Praticamente avrò una bomba antirughe tra le mani ad un prezzo irrisorio e soprattutto senza schifezze dentro.

:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Eliade (28 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' fanstastico quello dei provenzali.  lo uso sempre.
> Sapete che ho fatto un ordine da aromazone e ho comprato ad un prezzo irrisorio un pò di principi attivi antirughe?
> C'è anche un alga che serve a paralizzare superficilamente la pelle, tipo botox ma ovviamente meno intenso e assolutamente irreversibile, ma dicono funzioni tantissimo per il contorno occhi.
> Poi ho preso il coenzima q10, l'alga spirulina (o un nome così) un altro principio attivo effetto tensore, olio di rosa mosqueata pura, poi....ancora un altra cosa che non ricordo.
> ...


Woooowwww :up:
Eppure un giorno anche io mi farò queste cose...


----------



## Eliade (28 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho comprato quello dei provenzali
> a quanto pare va bene anche per le mani
> ma devo ancora provare
> ciao Eli


Ah ecco...auahuahuaha.

Ho pure scoperto che la profumeria limoni, vicino casa, ha preso vari prodotti de "I provenzali". Sono un po' più cari, ma in casi d'emergenza...

Va a spulciare le offerte i acqua e sapone, magari ha messo in offerta i prodotti provenzali!


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Woooowwww :up:
> Eppure un giorno anche io mi farò queste cose...



ci sono anche attivi per i capelli ricci, veramente attivi ad un prezzo irrisorio. Il prossimo ordine ordino un pò di robe da mischiare sia agli shampoo sia alle maschere.

vacci a fare un giro, hanno anche il traduttore di italiano. Poi se segui carlita....


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' fanstastico quello dei provenzali.  lo uso sempre.
> Sapete che ho fatto un ordine da aromazone e ho comprato ad un prezzo irrisorio un pò di principi attivi antirughe?
> C'è anche un alga che serve a paralizzare superficilamente la pelle, tipo botox ma ovviamente meno intenso e assolutamente irreversibile, ma dicono funzioni tantissimo per il contorno occhi.
> Poi ho preso il coenzima q10, l'alga spirulina (o un nome così) un altro principio attivo effetto tensore, olio di rosa mosqueata pura, poi....ancora un altra cosa che non ricordo.
> ...


:up:
quando metti a punto la ricettina
raccontaci come funge


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> quando metti a punto la ricettina
> raccontaci come funge


Mah...potrebbe anche farci un piccolo video dei risultati però!!! Oppure qualche foto!


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2013)

Coooooomunque:
Maschera-tebe-sbrodolosa VS Me 0.00000001 - 0.99999999

E scusare se è poco...:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (3 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah...potrebbe anche farci un piccolo video dei risultati però!!! Oppure qualche foto!


:up:


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2013)

Oggi provo questa maschera per capelli!
Che ne pensate?
Però metterò meno olio...
[video=youtube;_EyZ44mVayQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EyZ44mVayQ[/video]


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oggi provo questa maschera per capelli!
> Che ne pensate?
> Però metterò meno olio...
> [video=youtube;_EyZ44mVayQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EyZ44mVayQ[/video]


Nada, questa maschera non mi piace. Quella con lo yogurt e il cacao mi piace di più.

Tebe hai provato questa?[video=youtube;yrDcXMo1bTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrDcXMo1bTc[/video]


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

tebeeeeeeeeeeeeee...come si chiamano quei fiori (credo), bianchi, trasparenti che soffi e fai volare le sue parti?? 
Non chiedetemi altro, ho fatto del mio meglio per descriverli...:rotfl:
Avrei anche un altro fiore da chiederti, ma devo fare la foto all'aiuola per strada...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

tarassaco? 





Eliade ha detto:


> tebeeeeeeeeeeeeee...come si chiamano quei fiori (credo), bianchi, trasparenti che soffi e fai volare le sue parti??
> Non chiedetemi altro, ho fatto del mio meglio per descriverli...:rotfl:
> Avrei anche un altro fiore da chiederti, ma devo fare la foto all'aiuola per strada...


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7023 tarassaco?


Eh si quello la!! Grazie.
Ne ho visto uno nel viale di casa e mi è salita la curiosità!! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Ha molte proprietà: uno dei nomi popolari è piscialletto


----------



## Eliade (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha molte proprietà: uno dei nomi popolari è piscialletto


   
Soffione è come lo chiama mia mamma.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Soffione è come lo chiama mia mamma.


Cerca on line; ce ne sono cose su questa semplice erba.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

*Burro di cacao solido*

Sono due mesi che dopo la ceretta metto tutte le sere il burro di cacao solido equo solidale.
E' quello alimentare, che usano anche le pasticcerie e infatti ne ho comprato un pezzo anche da loro ma ad un prezzo che sono svenuta.
Ho sempre saputo dlele super proprietà del burro di cacao (oltre al pprofumo paradisico) e CONFERMO che, sulla mia pelle almeno, è spaziale.
Quasi nessun pelo incarnito, pelle da favole SEMPRE, morbida, setosa e liscia.
Un elasticità aumentata di brutto.
Insomma.
Vi consiglio vivamente di prendere uno di questi blocchi che all'apparenza sono bruttini e durissimi, ma...
Porca miseria.
Io prendo il blocco e lo passo sulla pelle. Si scioglie e poi alla fine spalmo tutto con un pò di gel d'aloe.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Ho preso la crema occhi alla rosa musqueta: miracolosa!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono due mesi che dopo la ceretta metto tutte le sere il burro di cacao solido equo solidale.
> E' quello alimentare, che usano anche le pasticcerie e infatti ne ho comprato un pezzo anche da loro ma ad un prezzo che sono svenuta.
> Ho sempre saputo dlele super proprietà del burro di cacao (oltre al pprofumo paradisico) e CONFERMO che, sulla mia pelle almeno, è spaziale.
> Quasi nessun pelo incarnito, pelle da favole SEMPRE, morbida, setosa e liscia.
> ...


Io trovo fantastica l'aloe al 100%. Proverò il burro di cacao. Dove si trova (non al prezzo di pasticceria)?


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho preso la crema occhi alla rosa musqueta: miracolosa!:up:



quale?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quale?


Mi sembra Botanica.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo fantastica l'aloe al 100%. Proverò il burro di cacao. Dove si trova (non al prezzo di pasticceria)?



Quello che ho comprato io l'ho preso su questo sito 
www.dadalindo.it

E' veramente il top secondo me. Ho comprato anche il burro di cacao da aromazone ma...:bleah: aveva un odore, per me, nauseabondo e anche come consistenza non mi è piaciuto.
dadalindo ne ha due tipi, quello naturale e quello senza profumo, perchè immagino che non a tutti piaccia.
Io ho comprato quello naturale.

Mi sembra sia sui quattro euro per 250 grammi.
Prova prima dai negozi equo e fammi sapere.
Io fra poco faccio un ordine da dadalindo e ne possiamo fare uno unico e dividerci le spese di spedizione.
E fatti un giro sul sito.
E' bellissimo ed economico.
Con un sacco di principi attivi mirati da aggiungere alle creme prima di spiattellartele sulla faccia.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra Botanica.



omnia botanica. Eccezionale.
Tutta la sua linea.
Hanno veramente dentro i principi attivi non soffocati in un mare di schifezze.
Ma soprattutto i principi attivi ci sono davvero e in quantità tali da fare davvero qualcosa.
Ad un prezzo decente


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quello che ho comprato io l'ho preso su questo sito
> www.dadalindo.it
> 
> E' veramente il top secondo me. Ho comprato anche il burro di cacao da aromazone ma...:bleah: aveva un odore, per me, nauseabondo e anche come consistenza non mi è piaciuto.
> ...


Guardo. Grazie! :up:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2013)

tebe, senti un po'...eri tu ch mi dicevi di usare comunque la farina, anche se scaduta? 
Qualcuno deve avermelo detto...ma in verità ho qualche remora, non vorrei trovarci animaletti vari....


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> tebe, senti un po'...eri tu ch mi dicevi di usare comunque la farina, anche se scaduta?
> Qualcuno deve avermelo detto...ma in verità ho qualche remora, non vorrei trovarci animaletti vari....



si, ero io.
Difficile che trovi animaletti se non è scaduta da eoni, comunque è presto fatto.
Prendi un colino. cpome quelli per spolverare il cacao e setacciala così vedi subito e poi mettila in congelatore


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ero io.
> Difficile che trovi animaletti se non è scaduta da eoni, comunque è presto fatto.
> Prendi un colino. cpome quelli per spolverare il cacao e setacciala così vedi subito e poi mettila in congelatore


Meno male...nono, quella di ceci e di grano saracena scadono oggi. Quella di soia, riso da un paio di mesi...
Lo faccio subito e divido il tutto in monodosi da congelare. 
I love you.

Devo assolutamente sviluppare un qualche impacco anti - prurito....sto impazzendo. :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Meno male...nono, quella di ceci e di grano saracena scadono oggi. Quella di soia, riso da un paio di mesi...
> Lo faccio subito e divido il tutto in monodosi da congelare.
> I love you.
> 
> Devo assolutamente sviluppare un qualche impacco anti - prurito....sto impazzendo. :unhappy:


sulla testa?


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sulla testa?


si. :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> si. :unhappy:



Allora, quindi è "secca" credo.
Intanto spalmati tipo crema sulla cute, ogni volta che ti lavi i capelli una noce di gel d'aloe e massaggia.
Non metterne troppo, poi ti regoli.
Fa un effetto condizionante e filmante sul capello, e idrata la pelle secca e sulla cute della testa è fenomenale.
Puoi farlo per sempre. Non ti farà altro che bene.
Poi farei un emulsione con un po' di yogurt e una farina grassa che hai e se ti capita di andare all'auchan nel reparto farine compra l'amido di riso, e della marca farine magiche e mettine un cucchiaino. E un cucchiano di olio leggero, non extra o di mandorle dolci. Non devi soffocare la cute, ma idratarla e nutrirla.
E' uno degli emollienti migliori che io abbia mai provato l'amido di riso.
Anche per la pelle.Io la uso per le scottature, arrossamenti vari, acqua del bagno.
ne diluisco un pò in acqua  e poi tampono.
Non in erboristeria. Te la fanno pagare almeno il triplo.

Se hai ancora il gel ai semi di lino  che ti sei fatta, fai un impacco una volta alla settimana con il gel lino, gel aloe, e se senti i capelli secchi anche un po' d'olio. E burro di karitè.
Per essere ottimale non dovrebbe seccare, quindi un paio d'ore in testa avvolto e poi sciacqui.
L'ultimo risciacqui fallo con un cucchiaio di aceto di mele in un litro d'acqua. Non si sente l'dore, tranquilla.
E naturalmente noce di gel d'aloe sulla cute.


Minchia che pippone ti ho sparato.


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora, quindi è "secca" credo.
> Intanto spalmati tipo crema sulla cute, ogni volta che ti lavi i capelli una noce di gel d'aloe e massaggia.
> Non metterne troppo, poi ti regoli.
> Fa un effetto condizionante e filmante sul capello, e idrata la pelle secca e sulla cute della testa è fenomenale.
> ...


 Allora il gel all'aloe lo metto sempre dopo averli lavati, solo sulle parti che m'interessano. Non eccessivamente, ma quel tanto che basta per sentire il fresco.
Il gel ai semi di lino ce l'ho ancora e anche questo lo metto un po' ovunque: cute e lunghezze. Non l'avevo ancora provato assieme al gel e burro di karitè. Prima dello shampoo ovviamente.
Il pappone con yogurt e farina non l'avevo ancora provato, lo faccio questo week-end.
Spero di riuscire a trovare l'amido di riso (si, sapevo delle sue proprietà emollienti...lo si usa sui bimbi o sbaglio?), difficile che riesca ad andare all'Auchan, troppo fuori mano...e non ho l'auto questa settimana. Forse quello delle farine magiche riesco a trovarlo anche in centro, farò il possibile!
Per l'olio leggero va bene quello di riso o di soia? 


Ma lo sai che a me piace l'odore dell'aceto di mele...


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora il gel all'aloe lo metto sempre dopo averli lavati, solo sulle parti che m'interessano. Non eccessivamente, ma quel tanto che basta per sentire il fresco.
> Il gel ai semi di lino ce l'ho ancora e anche questo lo metto un po' ovunque: cute e lunghezze. Non l'avevo ancora provato assieme al gel e burro di karitè. Prima dello shampoo ovviamente.
> Il pappone con yogurt e farina non l'avevo ancora provato, lo faccio questo week-end.
> Spero di riuscire a trovare l'amido di riso (si, sapevo delle sue proprietà emollienti...lo si usa sui bimbi o sbaglio?), difficile che riesca ad andare all'Auchan, troppo fuori mano...e non ho l'auto questa settimana. Forse quello delle farine magiche riesco a trovarlo anche in centro, farò il possibile!
> ...



le farine sono l'ottimale perchè appunto grasse.
Meglio quello di riso. Non ha il minimo odore, quello di soia tende a "profumare"

si, è l'amido di riso quello che si trova anche a vermetti nei super. Ad un prezzo da tirarglielo dietro.


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le farine sono l'ottimale perchè appunto grasse.
> Meglio quello di riso. Non ha il minimo odore, quello di soia tende a "profumare"
> 
> si, è l'amido di riso quello che si trova anche a vermetti nei super.* Ad un prezzo da tirarglielo dietro*.


 SI....:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:
Diciamo che per l'emergenza mi tiro qualche pizzicotto sulla pancia. Per le prossime occasioni cercherò di risparmiare! :singleeye:

Grazie mia fantastica guru!!!


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2013)

IO: ah mamma, visto che passi vicino la "sanitaria", mi compri l'amido di riso? Sono sicura che venda anche i prodotti per neonati, sicuramente avrà anche l'amido. Solo se non costa troppo però, vedi tu...basta che sia amido di riso.
MAMMA: ok, non ti preoccupare. Basta che non mi fai perdere tempo che dobbiamo andare via.
IO: a ma' tu una cosa e' accattà...:carneval:

........





........................



................





.................................












-------------------------------





Mi ha preso: Amido profumato per bagno, emolliente e rinfrescante
Inci: Maydis Amilum, Magnesii Subcarbonas, Lavandula Angustifolia Aetheroleum.
Euro: 3 per 150gr.
Mammina...I love you. :inlove:
OVVIAMENTE non è amido di riso (almeno credo), il cui nome scientifico dovrebbe essere una cosa tipo oryza sativa starch. Colpa mia che glielo ho chiesto...oltretutto i primi due ingredienti non riesco ad identificarli...

Vabè, lo uso sui piedi....:condom:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> IO: ah mamma, visto che passi vicino la "sanitaria", mi compri l'amido di riso? Sono sicura che venda anche i prodotti per neonati, sicuramente avrà anche l'amido. Solo se non costa troppo però, vedi tu...basta che sia amido di riso.
> MAMMA: ok, non ti preoccupare. Basta che non mi fai perdere tempo che dobbiamo andare via.
> IO: a ma' tu una cosa e' accattà...:carneval:
> 
> ...



tranquilla. nel bagno puoi usarlo tranquillamente.
Il Madis è amido di mais e l'altro è carbonato di magnesio.
Non lo metterei nelle maschere ma per il resto.
E' anche senza schifezze.

Usalo tranquilla


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquilla. nel bagno puoi usarlo tranquillamente.
> Il Madis è amido di mais e l'altro è carbonato di magnesio.
> Non lo metterei nelle maschere ma per il resto.
> E' anche senza schifezze.
> ...


Ha un odore talmente forte...:unhappy:

Oggi mi metto alla ricerca dell'amido di riso...ormai è una questione d'onore. Ho già perso la sfida con l'Olys (diventato leggenda ormai) e il vinaccioli (altra leggenda metropolitana)...non perderò anche questa volta.
Al massimo lo acquisto su internet eh... >.<


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2013)

*Olè*

Eliade Vs ProdottiEco-BioTebeIntrovabili 1-1


Olè....:rotfl:

Ho trovato l'amido di riso, in una parafarmacia, è della stessa marca dell'amido acquistato in mattinata (prodotti, oltretutto in Campania, vicino Napoli  ). Un barattolo di 250g a 4€, in polvere. 

Mi sento quasi un'_eroa  _


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eliade Vs ProdottiEco-BioTebeIntrovabili 1-1
> 
> 
> Olè....:rotfl:
> ...



Ottimo prezzo!
Brava!

Madonna....ti ho portato sulla strada della perdizione eco bio.
Sappi che quando comincerai a fare come me, ovvero aprire il frigo quando decido di farmi una maschera, sei al punto di non ritorno


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo prezzo!
> Brava!
> 
> Madonna....ti ho portato sulla strada della perdizione eco bio.
> Sappi che quando comincerai a fare come me, ovvero aprire il frigo quando decido di farmi una maschera, sei al punto di non ritorno




Sono fottuta...:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2013)

*sorpresona da acqua e sapone*

tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Oggi ho avuto occasione di passare da acqua e sapone e ho trovato questa:





C'erano anche quella rossa e nera, ma non le ho potute prendere, c'erano anche altri prodotti ma non mi sono soffermata.
HIHihihihih...dai, spiattellami qualche ricettina per i miei capelluzzi. :inlove::ballo::bacissimo::festa::volo:


----------



## Flavia (11 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Oggi ho avuto occasione di passare da acqua e sapone e ho trovato questa:
> 
> 
> ...


fantastico!
lo uso da tanto tempo
rende i capelli più forti


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> fantastico!
> lo uso da tanto tempo
> rende i capelli più forti


Come la usi? Solo insieme all'acqua o ci aggiungi altre cose? :up:


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come la usi? Solo insieme all'acqua o ci aggiungi altre cose? :up:



io ci metto olio di argan e yogurt
poi dipende da che capelli hai, secca un po'


----------



## Flavia (12 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come la usi? Solo insieme all'acqua o ci aggiungi altre cose? :up:


per miscelare usa sempre
un recipiente di vetro
gli ingredienti aggiuntivi
variano a seconda del tipo 
di capello che hai
lo yogurt ad esempio
è un nutriente


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> per miscelare usa sempre
> un recipiente di vetro
> gli ingredienti aggiuntivi
> variano a seconda del tipo
> ...


Ingredienti ne ho pochi! Vedrò d'impasticciare qualcosa...:carneval:
Ecco, quella del vetro non lo sapevo, grazie!


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ingredienti ne ho pochi! Vedrò d'impasticciare qualcosa...:carneval:
> Ecco, quella del vetro non lo sapevo, grazie!


usa acqua tiepida
per impastare ed aggiungi
l'hennè un poco alla volta
in questo modo otterrai
un composto senza grumi
dopo l'applicazione 
ti conviene avvolgere la testa
con la pellicola trasparente da cucina
per evitare di sporcarti troppo


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> usa acqua tiepida
> per impastare ed aggiungi
> l'hennè un poco alla volta
> in questo modo otterrai
> ...


La pellicola...che invenzione macabra....:unhappy:
Acqua tiepida segnata...:up:
Vi farò sapere!!:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> La pellicola...che invenzione macabra....:unhappy:
> Acqua tiepida segnata...:up:
> Vi farò sapere!!:carneval:


sembra macabra
ma ti assicuro che
per le prime volte in cui 
usi l'hennè e devi indovinare
la giusta consistenza
ti evita che ti coli in giro


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

mie care amiche eco-bio
vorrei affrontare con voi
un argomento scabroso
non ancora affrontato
in questo 3d (almeno mi pare)
parliamo di ascelle!
qualcuna usa l'allume di rocca?
cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mie care amiche eco-bio
> vorrei affrontare con voi
> un argomento scabroso
> non ancora affrontato
> ...


non vale un cazzo...
ODEBAN tutta la vita.


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non vale un cazzo...
> ODEBAN tutta la vita.


ehm...
diciamo che su di me
non fa emanare odori sgradevoli
ma in genere preferisco
quelli con profumazione
questo odeban, non lo conosco
ora gugolo:smile:


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ehm...
> diciamo che su di me
> non fa emanare odori sgradevoli
> ma in genere preferisco
> ...


gugola, gugola...
poi mi dici.


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> gugola, gugola...
> poi mi dici.


interessante tutta la gamma di prodotti
ma non so se fa al caso mio
lo acquisti online o in farmacia?


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mie care amiche eco-bio
> vorrei affrontare con voi
> un argomento scabroso
> non ancora affrontato
> ...


Mai sentito..ahimè uso ancora il deodorante classico.
Avevo l'abitudine di acquistare tipo ingrosso, quindi me ne sono rimasti ancora un paio. :unhappy:
Pazienza...
Ho sentito che è ottimo questo:





ed è facile da trovare. :up:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Luglio 2013)

qualcuno ha mai ordinato da farmacia vernile?


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qualcuno ha mai ordinato da farmacia vernile?


Io no, dicono sia molto affidabile ma che impieghi molto tempo per mandarti il materiale, in quanto ci sia una sola persona addetta alla vendita/spedizione via internet.


----------



## Flavia (21 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qualcuno ha mai ordinato da farmacia vernile?


no, ma ne ho sentito parlare bene


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mie care amiche eco-bio
> vorrei affrontare con voi
> un argomento scabroso
> non ancora affrontato
> ...


si, ce l'ho ma non lo uso sotto le ascelle, su di me fa poco.
Lo uso sulla guest dopo che la ceretto. E' fantastico per le irritazioni da strappo e chiude un po' i pori.
Uso prevalentemente semplice bicarbonato. Mi inumidisco l'acella con una goccia di gel d'aloe, bagno le dita e le intingo nel bicarbonato poi sfrego sotto l'ascella.
Un portento.
Ultimamente però ho scoperto un deodorante molto valido.
E' della dove, il Pure senza profumazione (tutte le profumazioni mi fanno puzzare da schifo)
Credo che non lo mollero' più.

Per inciso non ho guardato l'inci.
Ci sono cose che devono funzionare e basta.
:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco la spiegazione a ciò che ho provato praticamente!:up:


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo che ho chiesto prima!!!! Non ricordo nemmeno dove l'ho letto.
> Ok per congelarlo.
> Allora smetto di usarlo come detergente! Ammetto di averlo usato pure dietro i gomiti e sui piedi (soprattutto dietro i talloni...), quindi posso continuare ad usarlo così, oppure un po' sui capelli.
> In realtà non mi entusiasma molto, è una massa eccessivamente burrosa...però ho visto che la farina di cocco vegetava in frigo da parecchio (rimanenza di un dolce) e che scade ad aprile.
> ...


mangiali nel muesli


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ce l'ho ma non lo uso sotto le ascelle, su di me fa poco.
> Lo uso sulla guest dopo che la ceretto. E' fantastico per le irritazioni da strappo e chiude un po' i pori.
> Uso prevalentemente semplice bicarbonato. Mi inumidisco l'acella con una goccia di gel d'aloe, bagno le dita e le intingo nel bicarbonato poi sfrego sotto l'ascella.
> Un portento.*
> ...


prendo nota
 ad un deodorante chiedo due cose
che non mi faccia puzzare di più
(perchè su di me cambiano odore,
ma mi è stato detto che è una mia mania)
e che non mi macchino i vestiti
non sai quanti e ho provati
non sapevo di questo uso alternativo
dell'allume di rocca
riprendo nota
come deodorante è ottimo 
solo che a me piace 
che un deodorante profumi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> prendo nota
> ad un deodorante chiedo due cose
> che non mi faccia puzzare di più
> (perchè su di me cambiano odore,
> ...


Nivea calm o altro della linea.


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nivea calm o altro della linea.


Brunetta
su di me assume un odore
che non sopporto!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Brunetta
> su di me assume un odore
> che non sopporto!


Il tipo "calm" del roll on?! Non credo.


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tipo "calm" del roll on?! Non credo.


ho provato la versione spray


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho provato la versione spray


Quel tipo è miracoloso, per me.


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel tipo è miracoloso, per me.


proverò
ne ho comprati talmente tanti
tra farmacia e supermercato
non ho mai trovato quello ideale


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> proverò
> ne ho comprati talmente tanti
> tra farmacia e supermercato
> non ho mai trovato quello ideale


Non dà neppure irritazioni se usato dopo la depilazione, per questo si chiama "calm". Ho trovato buono anche "stress", molto meno quello che non dovrebbe macchiare, del resto non macchiano neppure gli altri.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> prendo nota
> ad un deodorante chiedo due cose
> che non mi faccia puzzare di più
> (perchè su di me cambiano odore,
> ...



no, non è tua mania.
Anche a me i deodoranti fanno puzzare di più.

puoi provare però i deodoranti della breeze, me li ricordo ottimi sul mio sudore alla alien.
Usavo quelli chiari, l'azzurrino era il mio preferito.
Non cambiano odore e non sono invasivi oltre a non macchiare.
Io li proverei da soli e se non bastano proverei a mettere il dave, farlo asciugare e poi una spruzzata di breeze.
Domani lo compro di nuovo.


----------



## Flavia (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non è tua mania.
> Anche a me i deodoranti fanno puzzare di più.
> 
> puoi provare però i deodoranti della breeze, me li ricordo ottimi sul mio sudore alla alien.
> ...


premessa
in questa stagione
io non sudo: mi sciolgo
in generale non ho problemi
di sudorazione con odore cattivo
è proprio il deodorante sbagliato
che mi fa puzzare!
il breeze me lo ricordo
molto alcolico, se non sbaglio
lo scartai perchè mi dava irritazioni


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> premessa
> in questa stagione
> io non sudo: mi sciolgo
> in generale non ho problemi
> ...


Però facciamo ridere perché ognuna si ritiene la più puzzolente aliena del mondo :mrgreen: probabilmente le persone che incrociamo e ci fanno svenire non hanno queste preoccupazioni.


----------



## Flavia (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però facciamo ridere perché ognuna si ritiene la più puzzolente aliena del mondo :mrgreen: probabilmente le persone che incrociamo e ci fanno svenire non hanno queste preoccupazioni.


hai ragione
c'è troppa gente a questo mondo
che ha litigato col sapone
fate pace!


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

*Dentifricio bio*

In montagna mi sono imbattuta in una farmacia erboristeria che sembrava un po' un antro da alchimista. Pochissimi prodotti medici in vista e il trionfo del naturale.
Ero entrata perchè avevo visto in vetrina un loro dentifricio al bicarbonato e sale marino.
L'ho comprato.
E' un periodo che non sopporto i dentifrici. Già uso quelli salini, dovessi usare anche solo un az potrei vomitare da quanto è dolce.
Insomma mi stanno lasciando una sensazione strana in bocca.
Quindi.
E' una settimana che uso questa pasta dal sapore orribile.
In sostanza è.
Bicarbonato, glicerina, sale marino e gocce di menta o similari. Avverto anche il tea tree.
Hop trovato in rete un sacco di ricette e per ora, è un dentifricio notevole che nonostante il saporaccio mentre mi lavo i denti, lascio per tantissimo una sensazione di pulito e fresco in bocca.
Senza quel retrogusto lepegoso di dolciume dentitricioso


----------



## Innominata (3 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In montagna mi sono imbattuta in una farmacia erboristeria che sembrava un po' un antro da alchimista. Pochissimi prodotti medici in vista e il trionfo del naturale.
> Ero entrata perchè avevo visto in vetrina un loro dentifricio al bicarbonato e sale marino.
> L'ho comprato.
> E' un periodo che non sopporto i dentifrici. Già uso quelli salini, dovessi usare anche solo un az potrei vomitare da quanto è dolce.
> ...


Hai ragione, l'impatto sensoriale e anche gli strascichi olfatto-gustativi dei dentifrici sono terribili, mi richiamano idee di igiene coatta e penitenziale impossibilitata a ogni nota gaudente e di civetteria. Qualcuno si ricorda un dentifricio Ciccarelli alla cannella? Uso' per pochissimo tempo, molti anni fa. Un meraviglioso fuoco in bocca, ma era un fuoco purificatore e gaudente. Che ossimoro! Una meraviglia! Non lo fecero piùpiù


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Hai ragione, l'impatto sensoriale e anche gli strascichi olfatto-gustativi dei dentifrici sono terribili, mi richiamano idee di igiene coatta e penitenziale impossibilitata a ogni nota gaudente e di civetteria. Qualcuno si ricorda un dentifricio Ciccarelli alla cannella? Uso' per pochissimo tempo, molti anni fa. Un meraviglioso fuoco in bocca, ma era un fuoco purificatore e gaudente. Che ossimoro! Una meraviglia! Non lo fecero piùpiù


ma sai che invece la maggior parte della gente adora i dentifrici tutti mentosi e dolci?
Anche Mattia che evito di baciare appena si è lavato i denti. Lui poi è per lo zucchero global. Per un periodo ha usato pure quelli al gusto fragola dei bambini.
Una roba da vomito e metà se li mangiava.
Quello alla cannella della ciccarelli non me lo ricordo proprio, ma tutte le cose che pizzicano in bocca le aborro.
Ora posto un po di ricette dentitrificio


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

Ho trovato questo sul sito di lola che mi ispira un sacco

Glicerina 53 
Argilla ventilata verde 14
caolino 14
Bicarbonato 18
OE menta, tea tree, limone, chiodi di garofano, ecc, a piacere 1

fonte

http://lola.mondoweb.net/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=33150


----------



## Innominata (3 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sul sito di lola che mi ispira un sacco
> 
> Glicerina 53
> Argilla ventilata verde 14
> ...


Io sapevo che nell'antichità nei primi dentifrici ci mettevano il sangue di drago. Era una roba un po' sinistra. L'idea diventando più domestica sostituì il sangue di drago con vari scrub fatti con la lisciva(quella dei panni, ben seccata) e crosta di pane secco o segatura. 
Bella la ricetta di Lola! I chiodi di garofano però(al di la' di altre evocazioni del tutto distanti:mrgreen sanno troppo di dentista...


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2013)

Ho provato proprio poco fa un metodo anti crespo.
Non ricordo da chi l'ho sentito (forse carlita), perché sicuramente non mi è venuto da solo.
Ho mescolato un po' d'acqua con un po' di burro di cocco, poi l'ho spruzzato sui capelli: risultato fantastico! Capelli quasi senza crespo e morbidissimi! :rock::festa::volo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sapevo che nell'antichità nei primi dentifrici ci mettevano il sangue di drago. Era una roba un po' sinistra. L'idea diventando più domestica sostituì il sangue di drago con vari scrub fatti con la lisciva(quella dei panni, ben seccata) e crosta di pane secco o segatura.
> Bella la ricetta di Lola! I chiodi di garofano però(al di la' di altre evocazioni del tutto distanti:mrgreen sanno troppo di dentista...


io sapevo che le nonne masticavano la salvia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sapevo che le nonne masticavano la salvia.


I chiodi di garofano li infilavano nella carie per attenuare il dolore, in attesa o mancanza del dentista.
La salvia ha funzione di pulizia.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

io sapevo del bicarbonato


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sapevo del bicarbonato


il bicarbonato sbianca i denti
senza eccedere però
altrimenti aggredisce lo smalto


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> il bicarbonato sbianca i denti
> senza eccedere però
> *altrimenti aggredisce lo smalto*


leggenda metropolitana.
Ora ti cerco un posto del grandissimo dottor Zago. Un eminenza grigia.
Se così fosse tutti i dentifrici che ci sono in commercio al bicarbonato?
Ovviamente NON bisogna usarlo puro, ma insieme a glicerina, sale marino, e altre cosucce.


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> leggenda metropolitana.
> Ora ti cerco un posto del grandissimo dottor Zago. Un eminenza grigia.
> Se così fosse tutti i dentifrici che ci sono in commercio al bicarbonato?
> Ovviamente NON bisogna usarlo puro, ma insieme a glicerina, sale marino, e altre cosucce.


ma nei dentifrici in commercio
non c'è bicarbonato puro
ma in concentrazioni minime
spesso viene usato puro
direttamente sullo spazzolino
e questo può causare danni allo smalto
(specie se questa operazione
viene effettuata spesso)


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma nei dentifrici in commercio
> non c'è bicarbonato puro
> ma in concentrazioni minime
> spesso viene usato puro
> ...



a, ok ma puro no.
Il mio dentrificio è a base di bicarbonato.
credo che sia il 50% ma è micronizzato.
Però mi sembra strano perchè il bicarbonato a contatto con l'acqua e quindi saliva si scioglie immediatamente...
Quello che uso io almeno.


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a, ok ma puro no.
> Il mio dentrificio è a base di bicarbonato.
> credo che sia il 50% ma è micronizzato.
> Però mi sembra strano perchè il bicarbonato a contatto con l'acqua e quindi saliva si scioglie immediatamente...
> Quello che uso io almeno.


appunto il bicarbonato
a contatto con l'acqua reagisce
a dare ac. carbonico
ma non sto qui a tediare
con queste cose
ora sto usando l'aloe (equilibra)
sulle gengive irritate


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> appunto il bicarbonato
> a contatto con l'acqua reagisce
> a dare ac. carbonico
> ma non sto qui a tediare
> ...



no no. Tedia pure.
Dimmi


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Tedia pure.
> Dimmi


detto in modo succinto
( spero di non innorridire
nessuno per quanto segue)
la bocca è uno dei pochi comparti 
del nostro corpo
in cui il ph è tendenzialmente acido
se si usa una sostanza
che reagisce con l'acqua a dare acido
e questo a sua volta (per la sua pKa)
si dissocia dando H+
allora si può creare un ambiente
ancora più acido ostile
allo smalto dentale
(ho cercato rendere chiaro il concetto
ma credo di aver miseramente fallito
tale intento)


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2013)

Mi hai convinta, tanto che ho rinunciato al mio fantastico dentifricio da antro della strega.
ma si è ripresentato il problema.
Non sopporto in bocca il gusto dei dentrifici . Li sento tutti maledettamente dolci e lepegosi.
O troppo mentosi.
Ne avevo trovato uno salatissimo ma evidentemente lo usavo solo io quindi non lo producono più.
Sono andata a fare la spesa con Mattia ( con due carrelli, così si può perdere quanto vuole e io non devo cercarlo per tutto il super piena di pacchi per finire di farlo chiamare al centro assistenza clienti) e dopo ore e ore come un autistica ho scovato un dentifricio della Perlax azione sbiancante con antibatterico ma ciò che mi ha convinto è stato che è indicato durante i trattamente omeopatici quindi anche senza menta.
L'ho provato da qualche giorno.
Mi piace.
sa di liquirizia in maniera schifosa, fa una schiuma strana ma....nonostante l'impatto insolito non mi dispiace.
E poi FINALMENTE un dentifricio senza quel cazzo di fluoro che cacciano ovunque.
Madonna che nervi. Tutti fissati con sto fluoro.

:mrgreen: Mi andava di _condividerlo_:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai convinta, tanto che ho rinunciato al mio fantastico dentifricio da antro della strega.
> ma si è ripresentato il problema.
> Non sopporto in bocca il gusto dei dentrifici . Li sento tutti maledettamente dolci e lepegosi.
> O troppo mentosi.
> ...



allegare foto pls


----------



## Annuccia (18 Ottobre 2013)

ciao ragazze da qualche mese ho gettato via tutto quel che avevo in bagno...e mi sono dedicata allo spignatto...
ho imparato a leggere l'inci...
a formulare creme...
infatti in questo periodo vi ho tradito con il forum di lola lo ammetto...
ma eccomi qua...
sono contenta..
mi rilassa
mi piace..
è un pò come cucinare...


----------



## Nordica (18 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai convinta, tanto che ho rinunciato al mio fantastico dentifricio da antro della strega.
> ma si è ripresentato il problema.
> Non sopporto in bocca il gusto dei dentrifici . Li sento tutti maledettamente dolci e lepegosi.
> O troppo mentosi.
> ...




ma ce quello salato in farmacia... Emof.....

non scrivo il nome per nn fare pubblicità.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> ma ce quello salato in farmacia... Emof.....
> 
> non scrivo il nome per nn fare pubblicità.


si ma un dentifricio non deve costare più di due euro e 50.
Ed è già un ladrocinio a quel prezzo qualsiasi dentifricio sia.

Quello quanto costa?
le farmacie sono notoriamente ladre.
Maledetti:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> allegare foto pls



mi spiace. Fotografo solo pipini e patate.
:carneval:

scherzo.
Ora cerco


----------



## Nordica (18 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si ma un dentifricio non deve costare più di due euro e 50.
> Ed è già un ladrocinio a quel prezzo qualsiasi dentifricio sia.
> 
> Quello quanto costa?
> ...



beh, lo vendono anche al supermercato, quando e in offerta ne compri una diecina.


----------



## Eliade (3 Novembre 2013)

Ho acquistato la pappa reale pura, fresca...un salasso! :unhappy:
Vorrei usarla per una maschera per cappelli: pappa reale, yogurt bianco (o il kyr alla pappa reale, così abbondiamo),miele...e poi? Che ci abbino?
Si accettano consigli...


----------



## Eliade (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ehiiii c'è nessuno?????

Vorrei un consiglio, su questi prezzi:
argilla bianca ultraventilata, 300g, €6,20
Argilla verde superfine, 300g, 5,16€

Che ne pensate??


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Dicembre 2013)

Mescolato con lo sciroppo da la sensazione di mangiare in spiaggia. È ideale per ravvivare i ricordi di una vacanza che ora non si può prendere. Per 5€ e rotti un affare!


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2014)

Mah...ma perché la discussione era chiusa??

Ho bisogno di un consiglio!


Vorrei fare una di queste 3 cose...secondo voi le prime 2, riesco a farle con l'aerolatte, cioè questo: http://www.kitchenheaven.ca/site_as...n.com/images/dynamic/51apRyFny6L._SL1200_.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkk_0o1M6g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LbgtlFiqvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOaZrAlsbeQ


:bacio:


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah...ma perché la discussione era chiusa??
> 
> Ho bisogno di un consiglio!
> 
> ...


ciao cara
carlita usa un frullino
credo abbia una potenza maggiore
rispetto al aereo-lette
non vorrei che 
si surriscaldasse
nella fase di miscelazione
ma ti sei data allo spignatto?


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao cara
> carlita usa un frullino
> credo abbia una potenza maggiore
> rispetto al aereo-lette
> ...


Vorrei iniziare! Perché mamma mi ha chiesto un qualcosa super idratate per le gambe, in vista dell'estate.
Ho fatto un ordine su mineraliberi: burro di cacao, burro di karitè (che ne ho poco), cera d'api e vitamina E. 
Quelle tre scelte mi sembrano le più facili, senza troppi ingredienti che non saprei gestire. Tu che pensi?
Non ci vuole nemmeno il conservante o le cartine del ph...
Prima della prossima settimana non mi arriva nulla, nel frattempo compro una bilancina cinéééèseee, e un contenitore adatto. Vorrei usare un qualcosa tipo quelli con pompetta dosatrice (è un po' equivoca ma non so come si chiamano, di preciso). 

Il frullino non ce l'ho, ho il minipimer (senza accessori), l'aerolatte oppure il frullatore a due fruste. 
Mi sa che devo usare quest'ultimo, aumentando le dosi però...altrimenti non credo di riuscire ad usarlo come si deve....


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2014)

Alla fine, da happy casa, ho acquistato un aerolatte con accessori: sbattitore, 2 miscelatori e  frullino.
Insomma, male che vada uso questo e l'aerolatte insieme...in qualche modo questo burro si dovrà emulsionare!! :festa:


----------



## Principessa (4 Aprile 2014)

*Per chi abita a Roma e dintorni*

Dovete assolutamente andare alla Città dell'Altra Economia e comprare le mele Pink Lady al mercato biologico e equo-solidale.

Sono BUONISSIME!

Le mele più buone che abbia mai assaggiato, anche rispetto alle Pink Lady che si trovano al supermercato.


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Bilancina di precisione presa..ma tanto qui nessuno mi calcola più.
Tebe è tutta presa dal suo fedele...che forse non lo è nemmeno più.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bilancina di precisione presa..ma tanto qui nessuno mi calcola più.
> Tebe è tutta presa dal suo fedele...che forse non lo è nemmeno più.


ma che devi fare?


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bilancina di precisione presa..ma tanto qui nessuno mi calcola più.
> Tebe è tutta presa dal suo fedele...che forse non lo è nemmeno più.


ciao
ma no cosa dici?
aspettavo tue news
sulle cremine
racconta racconta!




Simy ha detto:


> ma che devi fare?


deve fare delle creme
ha posto le ricette-video
sopra


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla fine, da happy casa, ho acquistato un aerolatte con accessori: sbattitore, 2 miscelatori e  frullino.
> Insomma, male che vada uso questo e l'aerolatte insieme...in qualche modo questo burro si dovrà emulsionare!! :festa:


spendacciona:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> ma no cosa dici?
> aspettavo tue news
> sulle cremine
> ...


dal lavoro non riesco a vedere i video:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> spendacciona:mrgreen:


Ma nooooo....me lo ha preso mammina! :inlove:
L'ha pagato 5 euriii.


Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> ma no cosa dici?
> aspettavo tue news
> sulle cremine
> racconta racconta!


 Meno male che ci pensi tu. Il pacco che sto aspettando si trova a Terni, al momento. Ho solo qualche timore, perché credo che il corriere sia SDA...ne ho sentite di tutti i colori su di loro...
Nel frattempo potrei sperimentare quella alla lecitina...:canna:



Simy ha detto:


> ma che devi fare?


 Inizio a fare qualche cremina Simyyyyyyyy.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma nooooo....me lo ha preso mammina! :inlove:
> L'ha pagato 5 euriii.
> Meno male che ci pensi tu. Il pacco che sto aspettando si trova a Terni, al momento. Ho solo qualche timore, perché credo che il corriere sia SDA...ne ho sentite di tutti i colori su di loro...
> Nel frattempo potrei sperimentare quella alla lecitina...:canna:
> ...



brava cara! 

quando ci vediamo?


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dal lavoro non riesco a vedere i video:mrgreen:


allora bisogna
aspettare Eli
che ci dia lumi:mrgreen:



Eliade ha detto:


> Ma nooooo....me lo ha preso mammina! :inlove:
> L'ha pagato 5 euriii.
> Meno male che ci pensi tu. Il pacco che sto aspettando si trova a Terni, al momento. Ho solo qualche timore, perché credo che il corriere sia SDA...ne ho sentite di tutti i colori su di loro...
> Nel frattempo potrei sperimentare quella alla lecitina...:canna:
> ...


evviva la Mamma!!!
per il pacco non preoccuparti
vedrai che arriverà
senza problemi

il mio eco bio di riduce
 ad alcuni olietti
mandorle, rosa mosqueta
e jojoba


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dal lavoro non riesco a vedere i video:mrgreen:


Delle creme semplici a base di burro di cacao, olio e cera d'api ^^
Poi ti farò vedere il risultato. 




Simy ha detto:


> brava cara!
> 
> quando ci vediamo?


 Ti mando pm.


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora bisogna
> aspettare Eli
> che ci dia lumi:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


In effetti la mia non va molto più in la...:carneval:
La crema alla lecitina è questa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANfv21UU6O8


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> In effetti la mia non va molto più in la...:carneval:
> La crema alla lecitina è questa:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANfv21UU6O8


caruccia
mi sembra facile
voglio provare anche io!
e poi ho un barattolo
di lecitina in casa 
di cui non so cosa farne
tu userai qualche 
olio essenziale per profumarla?


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> caruccia
> mi sembra facile
> voglio provare anche io!
> e poi ho un barattolo
> ...


Magari, ma non ho oli essenziali...costavano un po' troppo, quindi li ho lasciati al prossimo acquisto, assieme al conservante.


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

E' arrivato il pacchetto! :mexican:


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' arrivato il pacchetto! :mexican:


Meraviglia:sonar:!! Però che cose complicate...io mi fermo a sieri e cremine all'acido ascorbico (a percentuali disumane), ho preso anche ingredienti dalla Farmacia Vernile o Aromazone, il mio sogno è un siero alla Centella, ma fino a ora i risultati sono stati vergognosi


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Meraviglia:sonar:!! Però che cose complicate...io mi fermo a sieri e cremine all'acido ascorbico (a percentuali disumane), ho preso anche ingredienti dalla Farmacia Vernile o Aromazone, il mio sogno è un siero alla Centella, ma fino a ora i risultati sono stati vergognosi


Dici che è più facile fare un siero?
Ma non so...io ho ordinato da mineraliberi. 
Aromazone è bellissimo e sicuramente ha i prezzi più convenienti, ma volevo acquistare da un sito italiano.
Farmacia vernile non mi piace, sul sito non ho mai trovato le quantità...solo il prezzo. Possibile che debba mandare una mail  ogni volta che voglio un'informazione? Oppure le quantità si vedono solo se sei registrato?


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici che è più facile fare un siero?
> Ma non so...io ho ordinato da mineraliberi.
> Aromazone è bellissimo e sicuramente ha i prezzi più convenienti, ma volevo acquistare da un sito italiano.
> Farmacia vernile non mi piace, sul sito non ho mai trovato le quantità...solo il prezzo. Possibile che debba mandare una mail  ogni volta che voglio un'informazione? Oppure le quantità si vedono solo se sei registrato?


In effetti è un po' macchinoso, devi contrattare via mail, a volte chiudono gli ordini ecc, però ho il pregiudizio che dove fanno galenica le robe sono più sicure. Ultimamente poi ho trovato un ottimo mezzo per solvere i principi attivi, così prendo solo questi e li metto di volta in volta in siffatti mezzi di conduzione


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> In effetti è un po' macchinoso, devi contrattare via mail, a volte chiudono gli ordini ecc, però ho il pregiudizio che dove fanno galenica le robe sono più sicure. Ultimamente poi ho trovato un ottimo mezzo per solvere i principi attivi, così prendo solo questi e li metto di volta in volta in siffatti mezzi di conduzione


Infatti, la cosa mi secca un po'...
Su mineraliberi, non mi sono nemmeno registrata...dopo la procedura le comunicazioni sono avvenute tramite mail (riepilogo ordine, invio dati, etc). 
Mi son trovata benissimo, mi hanno pure regalato una mica. :carneval:


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Infatti, la cosa mi secca un po'...
> Su mineraliberi, non mi sono nemmeno registrata...dopo la procedura le comunicazioni sono avvenute tramite mail (riepilogo ordine, invio dati, etc).
> Mi son trovata benissimo, mi hanno pure regalato una mica. :carneval:


Quella che cattura tutti i raggi di luce e li fa risplendere in gloria sul visetto:mrgreen:?


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Quella che cattura tutti i raggi di luce e li fa risplendere in gloria sul visetto:mrgreen:?


Ahuhauahuahauha...no, almeno credo, si chiama sabbia d'oriente. Molto bella....:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

ma non è che a voi vi esplode la casa a giocare allepiccole chimiche?


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è che a voi vi esplode la casa a giocare allepiccole chimiche?


Da quando è successo a una boccetta di vetro (troppo bicarbonato in un sistema tampone) uso solo quelle di plastica. Basta confinare tutto là dentro e pregare il gatto di sovrintendere i lavori da lontano:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Da quando è successo a una boccetta di vetro (troppo bicarbonato in un sistema tampone) uso solo quelle di plastica. Basta confinare tutto là dentro e pregare il gatto di sovrintendere i lavori da lontano:sonar:


beh, se c'è il gatto mi fido


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahuhauahuahauha...no, almeno credo, si chiama sabbia d'oriente. Molto bella....:carneval:


E' quella. Cattura per te la luce e ti fa risplendere. Se metti un pizzico di colorante alimentare rosso e mescoli ti ci fai un belletto per guance.


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, se c'è il gatto mi fido


Ha detto sotto i baffi che non mi tradirà mai.


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è che a voi vi esplode la casa a giocare allepiccole chimiche?


Non ho acquistato nulla che possa esplodere...non ancora almeno. :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' quella. Cattura per te la luce e ti fa risplendere. Se metti un pizzico di colorante alimentare rosso e mescoli ti ci fai un belletto per guance.


Woooooooow....devo assolutamente provare!  :up:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è che a voi vi esplode la casa a giocare allepiccole chimiche?


tranquilla siamo 
in una botte di ferro


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> tranquilla siamo
> in una botte di ferro


Sì, ci mettiamo dentro per precauzione ogni volta:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sì, ci mettiamo dentro per precauzione ogni volta:mrgreen:


ho deciso
sabato mentre mi faccio
l'impacco di hennè
spignatto la crema
per le mani alla lecitina
però devo andare
a comprare qualcosa 
per profumarla
comunque tu sei brava
sei una spignattatrice provetta:smile:


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho deciso
> sabato mentre mi faccio
> l'impacco di hennè
> spignatto la crema
> ...


Eliade, Flavia dice a te:mrgreen:, io in realtà sono solo buona a mischiare l'acido ascorbico nel BioIgen gel, Replens gel e se non vi inquieta qualche parabene anche nel Vidermina gel. Per un impacco basic molto efficace, maschera al Premicia, tenere il tutto una mezzoretta sul viso, ripetere quotidianamente:sonar:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Eliade, Flavia dice a te:mrgreen:, io in realtà sono solo buona a mischiare l'acido ascorbico nel BioIgen gel, Replens gel e se non vi inquieta qualche parabene anche nel Vidermina gel. Per un impacco basic molto efficace, maschera al Premicia, tenere il tutto una mezzoretta sul viso, ripetere quotidianamente:sonar:


mi inquieta il parabene?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non sono così fanatica
a me fa un poco strano
sentire parlare alcune
 talebane dell'eco-bio
che si scandalizzano
per una crema mani
senza pensare che viviamo
in un mondo stra-inquinato
e il cibo che mangiamo
è ...lasciamo perdere

comunque brava per
la maschera viso


----------



## Eliade (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Eliade, Flavia dice a te:mrgreen:, io in realtà sono solo buona a mischiare l'acido ascorbico nel BioIgen gel, Replens gel e se non vi inquieta qualche parabene anche nel Vidermina gel. Per un impacco basic molto efficace, maschera al Premicia, tenere il tutto una mezzoretta sul viso, ripetere quotidianamente:sonar:


Nono, ce l'aveva proprio con te!


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Ecco il risultato...ne ho fatta pochissima, 20 g in tutto...temevo di non riuscire per via degli strumenti!! 
INVECE NO, il frullino è stato grandioso, funge alla grande, si è emulsionata praticamente subito!!
Domani ne faccio una versione col burro di karitè...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 8420
> 
> Ecco il risultato...ne ho fatta pochissima, 20 g in tutto...temevo di non riuscire per via degli strumenti!!
> INVECE NO, il frullino è stato grandioso, funge alla grande, si è emulsionata praticamente subito!!
> Domani ne faccio una versione col burro di karitè...:carneval:


grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ha anche un bell'aspetto


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ha anche un bell'aspetto


Siiii, alla prossima aggiungo anche un po' di vanillina...così non odorerà di burro. :condom:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siiii, alla prossima aggiungo anche un po' di vanillina...così non odorerà di burro. :condom:


secondo me puoi anche mettere poche goccie di olio essenziale alla rosa mosqueta che fa bene


----------



## zanna (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me puoi anche mettere poche goccie di olio essenziale alla rosa mosqueta che fa bene


E' arrivata la druida :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me puoi anche mettere poche goccie di olio essenziale alla rosa mosqueta che fa bene


eh eh, non ce l'ho. L'acquisto di oli essenziali l'ho lasciato al prossimo acquisto, che costicchiano.:carneval:
Però me lo segno, che questa rosa mosqueta l'ho sentita spesso. :up:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> eh eh, non ce l'ho. L'acquisto di oli essenziali l'ho lasciato al prossimo acquisto, che costicchiano.:carneval:
> Però me lo segno, che questa rosa mosqueta l'ho sentita spesso. :up:


ha un'azione rigenerante per la pelle, contrasta la stanchezza e i radicali liberi


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E' arrivata la druida :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


Sinceramente anche io: 



Simy ha detto:


> ha un'azione rigenerante per la pelle, contrasta la stanchezza e i radicali liberi


Fantastica!!


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sinceramente anche io:
> 
> 
> Fantastica!!


si, e da quello che so si utilizza sulle cicatrici per attenuarle e in alcune cose farle scomparire


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si, e da quello che so si utilizza sulle cicatrici per attenuarle e in alcune cose farle scomparire


io per le cicatrici (che ragazze mie sono scomparse al 100%, un prodigio) ho usato LOOM, la crema a base di bava di lumaca. l ho presa in erboriusteria in italia


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io per le cicatrici (che ragazze mie sono scomparse al 100%, un prodigio) ho usato LOOM, la crema a base di bava di lumaca. l ho presa in erboriusteria in italia


funziona anche sulle cicatrici?
sapevo della azione miracolosa
della bava di lumaca
sulle macchie della pelle


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> funziona anche sulle cicatrici?
> sapevo della azione miracolosa
> della bava di lumaca
> sulle macchie della pelle



ma stai scherzando?? una cosa assurda...l ho presa perche una mia amica che era rovinata dall acne, ma rovinata a vita, da sempre, l ha provata e adesso ha la pelle come il culo di un neonato.....e giuro che aveva i buchi in faccia...i crateri....
io l ho messa sulle cicatrici che ho al seno (quando mi sono operata l anno scorso) erano brutte cicatrici.....non ci stanno piu, dopo 3 setrtimane di applicazione


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?? una cosa assurda...l ho presa perche una mia amica che era rovinata dall acne, ma rovinata a vita, da sempre, l ha provata e adesso ha la pelle come il culo di un neonato.....e giuro che aveva i buchi in faccia...i crateri....
> io l ho messa sulle cicatrici che ho al seno (quando mi sono operata l anno scorso) erano brutte cicatrici.....non ci stanno piu, dopo 3 setrtimane di applicazione


non lo sapevo
grazie della info
devo andare ad informarmi
in erboristeria


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

questa crema? http://www.onlybio.it/creme-antiage-viso-donna/396-loom-creme-79-50-ml.html


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non lo sapevo
> grazie della info
> devo andare ad informarmi
> in erboristeria


ti diro di piu
io mi sono informata tantissimo perche ho detto: ma che cazzo e'? ma ti pare possibile??

innanzitutto questa marca LOOM, a differenza di altre che spremono e uccidono le chiocce per ricavarne la bava, loro della LOOM le fanno solo camminare per ore e ore in una vasca e alla fine della giornata raccolgono la bava e rimettono le chiocce nel loro praticello verde.

poi il motivo per cui funziona cosi bene e cosi velocemente e' perche la chioccia cosi come la lumaca, essendo fatat solo di muscolo e cartillagine, strusciando per terra quando "cammina" ovvimanete si ferisce, si taglia, si scortica e la bava fa in modo che ognuna di queste piccole ferite si rimargini immediatamente.

assurdo...
io uso quella col 78% di bava


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> questa crema? http://www.onlybio.it/creme-antiage-viso-donna/396-loom-creme-79-50-ml.html


si cara


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti diro di piu
> io mi sono informata tantissimo perche ho detto: ma che cazzo e'? ma ti pare possibile??
> 
> innanzitutto questa marca LOOM, a differenza di altre che spremono e uccidono le chiocce per ricavarne la bava, loro della LOOM le fanno solo camminare per ore e ore in una vasca e alla fine della giornata raccolgono la bava e rimettono le chiocce nel loro praticello verde.
> ...



inquietante
credevo che raccogliessero
la bava, non che uccidessero
ste creaturine
cercherò solo la marca LOOM


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si cara


 L'inci mi sembra buono, però....proprio la bava? :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'inci mi sembra buono, però....proprio la bava? :unhappy:



la natura fa miracoli. ricordalo.


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> la natura fa miracoli. ricordalo.


Shi, ma simy....la bava.....:unhappy:







:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'inci mi sembra buono, però....proprio la bava? :unhappy:


a me serviva un cicatrizzante  
cmq, guarda non so se altre, ma questa mi lasciava l efetto velluto. non puzzava, ne ungeva ne nulla....e puoi usarla anche come base per il trucco a detta della erborista


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Shi, ma simy....la bava.....:unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ecco in questa foto mi sembra stiuano facendo una delle cose piu atroci al mondo......friggere una chioccia....
col sale.....cosi butta fuori tutto....questo non e' naturale


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Shi, ma simy....la bava.....:unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la bava cura le ferite di tutti gli animali in natura. tutti si "leccano" le ferite. deve per forza essere buona


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> la bava cura le ferite di tutti gli animali in natura. tutti si "leccano" le ferite. deve per forza essere buona


Ma si simy, non nego che sia buona...ma...diciamo piacevole da usare?
Tra questa e l'o.e. di rosa mosqueta, scelgo la rosa...senza alcun ombra di dubbio! :giudice:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Aprile 2014)

Non ho capito questo thread ma...forse dico una cosa giusta e buona. 
Io penso che tutte quelle adolescenti che mettono video su tutubo su come truccarsi, che cantano con la chitarra, e che si fanno le creme fai da te a cass, credo vada dato loro piu credito.
Ieri ho fatto,, seguendo uno di sti video, una crema per I capelli. 
I miei a causa del poco solo e dell acqua ipercalcarea sono secchi...vi basti pensare che da riccia che ero ora sono liscia. ..cmq....
Ho messo due rametti di rosmarino a marinare in 8 cucchiai di olio d oliva. Ho sbattuto a parte 2 ova e vi aggiunto succo di mezzo limone e succo di mezzo arancio, un cucchiaio di miele e poi ho aggiunto l olio senza rametti di rosmery....ho mescolato bene il tutto. Tolto I vari ragnetti perche il mio rosmery veniva dal mio giardino...e messo tutto in capa....
Ao'....l ho tenuta su un ora...e poi ho lavatoi capelli senza usare balsami. ..
I capelli erano super splendenti super morbidosissimi....una meraviglia....
Una cosa...usate tanto shampoo percbe l odore d uovo è forte...a me si sente ancora....
Poi l ultimo risciacquo l ho fatto con acqua fredda e aceto di mele. ...

Poi faccip quella allo yogurt e vi dico


----------



## Innominata (13 Aprile 2014)

Ma





Eliade ha detto:


> Shi, ma simy....la bava.....:unhappy:
> M
> 
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Ma...vuoi dire che tengono ferme le lumache finche non riempiono interi catini di bava?:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma
> 
> Ma...vuoi dire che tengono ferme le lumache finche non riempiono interi catini di bava?:unhappy::unhappy:


La marca che ho preso io no. Le fanno pascolare todo el dia im una vasca e a fine giornata raccolgono la bava e rimettono le chiocce in giardino...
Altre marche no....le ammazzano


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si, e da quello che so si utilizza sulle cicatrici per attenuarle e in alcune cose farle scomparire


ha anche fantastiche proprietà anti-age (non è un antirughe, ma previene molto la comparsa, grazie alle sue proprietà emollienti) ma è un olio pesantissimo (ha la molecola grossa). Per chi ha la pelle mista o grassa non va bene, attappa i pori che è una bellezza. Io ne uso una goccia, emulsionata col gel d'aloe, massimo una volta ogni due giorni, altrimenti mi riempo di punti neri :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Aprile 2014)

Comunque, a proposito di creme alla "bava di lumache" e Elicina c'è un intero topic sul forum del quale ho già parlato (spero si possa fare qui! Nel caso, Perplesso e Tuba, cancellate questo intervento!) che è l'Angolo di Lola, una delle bibbie italiane della cosmesi naturale e fai da te. Mettete "bava di lumache" nella striscia di interrogazione e vi vengono fuori tutte le recensioni, sia tecnico/specifiche (come la crema è fatta e con quali sostanze e modalità) che d'uso (i commenti delle consumatrici). Gli interventi variano da: 'c'è molto di meglio' a 'è inutile' a 'che è 'sta schifezza'. In effetti si tratta di mucoliposaccaridi (che sono abbastanza validi, ma il mondo naturale ne è pieno senza rompere le balle alle lumache) ma spesso dispersi in un medium orrifico di petrolati e amenità varie e grassi pesantissimi.


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non ho capito questo thread ma...forse dico una cosa giusta e buona.
> Io penso che tutte quelle adolescenti che mettono video su tutubo su come truccarsi, che cantano con la chitarra, e che si fanno le creme fai da te a cass, credo vada dato loro piu credito.
> Ieri ho fatto,, seguendo uno di sti video, una crema per I capelli.
> I miei a causa del poco solo e dell acqua ipercalcarea sono secchi...vi basti pensare che da riccia che ero ora sono liscia. ..cmq....
> ...


Hai capito benissimo il senso della discussione.
La maschera capelli al rosmarino e olio d'oliva l'ho fatta anche io...è una ricetta di Carlitadolce. Molto bella, ma per me un po troppo grassa. 

Facci sapere quella allo yogurt!


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ha anche fantastiche proprietà anti-age (non è un antirughe, ma previene molto la comparsa, grazie alle sue proprietà emollienti) ma è un olio pesantissimo (ha la molecola grossa). Per chi ha la pelle mista o grassa non va bene, attappa i pori che è una bellezza. Io ne uso una goccia, emulsionata col gel d'aloe, massimo una volta ogni due giorni, altrimenti mi riempo di punti neri :unhappy:


Verissimo anche questo, va usato con parsimonia su pelli miste e grasse.

ora ho trovato la ricetta di una maschera fatta con farina di ceci e curcuma... la devo provare


----------



## Innominata (13 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Verissimo anche questo, va usato con parsimonia su pelli miste e grasse.
> 
> A
> ora ho trovato la ricetta di una maschera fatta con farina di ceci e curcuma... la devo provare


Attenta che la curcuma e' giallissima e tinge che non la levi neanche con l'acqua ragia:smile:. La curcuma presa per bocca lucida neuroni e sinapsi, fa guerra all'anagrafe e preserva dai travasi di bile...da fuori preparati a un aspetto un po' itterico:singleeye: o a un ettolitro d'acqua


----------



## Flavia (13 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Attenta che la curcuma e' giallissima e tinge che non la levi neanche con l'acqua ragia:smile:. La curcuma presa per bocca lucida neuroni e sinapsi, fa guerra all'anagrafe e preserva dai travasi di bile...da fuori preparati a un aspetto un po' itterico:singleeye: o a un ettolitro d'acqua


ciao
come la usi la curcuma?
tale e quale,
oppure la usi 
in qualche ricettina?
grazie!


----------



## Innominata (13 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> come la usi la curcuma?
> tale e quale,
> oppure la usi
> ...


La uso per os come integratore perché ho paura dell'Alzheimer, dicono che preservi la memoria e che in generale aiuti i neuroni a non farsi fuori. Però una volta l'ho messa in una crema già fatta e meno male che mi è venuto in mente di provarla su un avambraccio:mrgreen:.
Ah, per os intendo anche che la uso su praticamente quasi tutto quello che mangio, essa da sola o sotto forma di curry


----------



## Simy (14 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Attenta che la curcuma e' giallissima e tinge che non la levi neanche con l'acqua ragia:smile:. La curcuma presa per bocca lucida neuroni e sinapsi, fa guerra all'anagrafe e preserva dai travasi di bile...da fuori preparati a un aspetto un po' itterico:singleeye: o a un ettolitro d'acqua




lo so, la conosco benissimo, è una spezia che adoro. avevo pensato anche io al fatto che potesse macchiare. ma ce ne va pochissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io per le cicatrici (che ragazze mie sono scomparse al 100%, un prodigio) ho usato LOOM, la crema a base di bava di lumaca. l ho presa in erboriusteria in italia


ma dopo quanto l'hai messa? Le cicatrici erano già sfiammate?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dopo quanto l'hai messa? Le cicatrici erano già sfiammate?


mi sono operata ad aprile l anno scorso e l ho messa quando l ho scoperta, a dicembre, si sfiammate erano sfiammate ma avevvo/ho ancora strati di punti sottopelle/carne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sono operata ad aprile l anno scorso e l ho messa quando l ho scoperta, a dicembre, si sfiammate erano sfiammate ma avevvo/ho ancora strati di punti sottopelle/carne


mi informo alla mia erboristeria, grazie!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi informo alla mia erboristeria, grazie!


figurati!!!! a me ne e' arrivata un altra proprio oggi dal mio papa' perche qui non esiste....la trovo solo in italy


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sono operata ad aprile l anno scorso e l ho messa quando l ho scoperta, a dicembre, si sfiammate erano sfiammate ma avevvo/ho ancora strati di punti sottopelle/carne


Ma sparite al 100%? Non rimane nessuna traccia?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sparite al 100%? Non rimane nessuna traccia?


nope, poi penso anche dipenda leggermente dal tipo di pelle, comunque a me no, cioe' quasi.....la devo ancora finire di applicare


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nope, poi penso anche dipenda leggermente dal tipo di pelle, comunque a me no, cioe' quasi.....la devo ancora finire di applicare


Immagino serva soprattutto in caso di cicatrici relativamente "fresche"...la mia è datata ormai, non so quanto faccia, ma a saperlo prima avrei provato! Ormai mi ci sono affezionata...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Immagino serva soprattutto in caso di cicatrici relativamente "fresche"...la mia è datata ormai, non so quanto faccia, ma a saperlo prima avrei provato! Ormai mi ci sono affezionata...


no non credere....la mia amica con le cicatrici da acne avuta a 14 anni, l ha scopoerta l anno scorso, a 26 anni.....e funziona....


----------



## Nicka (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non credere....la mia amica con le cicatrici da acne avuta a 14 anni, l ha scopoerta l anno scorso, a 26 anni.....e funziona....


Addirittura?! 
Mi informo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non credere....la mia amica con le cicatrici da acne avuta a 14 anni, l ha scopoerta l anno scorso, a 26 anni.....e funziona....


vabbè, prima faccio un esperimento sulla mia, di pellaccia. Se non mi spuntano tentacoli e non comincio a produrre conchiolina provo anche sui figli.:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Ho riaperto la discussione.
Ho provato vari sprodotti low cost "ecobio & simili".

dall'Eurospin con furore:







Molto buono, davvero delicato sul viso. Fa il suo dovere egregiamente.






allora, questo è uno shampoo moooooolto delicato.
Pulisce moderatamente, ma non mantiene i capelli puliti più di un paio di giorni (compreso quello del lavaggio). Comunque lava i capelli, non da prurito sulla cute e non secca.










Assolutamente ottime. Quella azzurra la uso anche come base per il trucco, mentre quella all'ossido di zinco come post ceretta!
Hanno l'unico difetto che, vanno usate con frequenza, perché ho la sensazione che con il tempo tenda a separarsi, quindi vanno agitate bene sempre prima dell'uso.



Spoiler












Questo non lo trovate all'eurospin (e meno male)! Avete i capelli ricci/ingrifati/mossi/onde? Siete ancora in tempo, SALVATEVI! Non lo usate sui capelli...a meno che non abbiate quintali di balsamo a disposizione e ho detto tutto!!!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Allora, questi prodotti meritavano un post a parte.

Parliamo della linea Naturaline in vendita alla CONAD (evvaiiiii, vicino casa).

Dunque ho acquistato due prodotti, in tempi diversi (man mano che mi finivano i miei), più precisamente la crema mani e lo shampoo per capelli colorati (metto le immagini tra spoiler perché sono un po' grandine).












Sia la crema mani che lo shampoo costano 3,90€ (o 3,99€, non ricordo bene), ma tutti gli altri prodotto si aggirano su questo prezzo. Da che mi ricordo nessuno dei prodotti supera gli 8 €. 

Premetto che mi sarei comprata tutto (ma proprio TUTTO), vi parlo dei due prodotti che ho.
Sono entrambi ottimi, la crema mani è fantastica. Non si assorbe immediatamente, ma non da quella sensazione di soffocamento alle mani come le creme più corpose. Ha un profumo di mandorla celestiale, seppure non intenso come l'aroma di mandorla classico.

Veniamo allo shampoo, ottimo. Lascia i capelli morbidi e se non li avete lunghi potete anche non mettere il balsamo/maschera. Mi piacerebbe usarlo in combo con il suo balsamo, ma ho ancora molti prodotti "post-shampoo" da finire, quindi ho usato un altro prodotto dopo.
Ha un unica grande pecca, l'odore...non è intenso, ma se malauguratamente avvicinaste il naso al prodotto è una roba che ti stende!


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho riaperto la discussione.
> Ho provato vari sprodotti low cost "ecobio & simili".
> 
> dall'Eurospin con furore:
> ...


Eliaduccia, bel post:up:
peccato che le foto non 
riesco a vederle quindi non so
a quali prodotti ti riferisci

mi sai consigliare un gel di aloe
che non costi un botto
che non sia dell'equilibra 
perchè ha un odore che non sopporto
grazie


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Eliaduccia, bel post:up:
> peccato che le foto non
> riesco a vederle quindi non so
> a quali prodotti ti riferisci
> ...


OMIA


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> OMIA


grazie, proverò
mi sembra sia un marchio venduto
nella grande distribuzione non sarà
difficile reperirlo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie, proverò
> mi sembra sia un marchio venduto
> nella grande distribuzione non sarà
> difficile reperirlo


Io l'ho preso all'upim o all'oviesse. Non mi ricordo perché a Milano si sono scambiati i negozi :carneval:
Per me ha un profumo delizioso.
Non so mettere foto nel forum.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho preso all'upim o all'oviesse. Non mi ricordo perché a Milano si sono scambiati i negozi :carneval:


si sono scambiati ovunque
ho visto UPIM diventare 
piccole COIN per poi 
ridiventare OVS, certo è
che hanno le idee chiare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sono scambiati ovunque
> ho visto UPIM diventare
> piccole COIN per poi
> ridiventare OVS, certo è
> che hanno le idee chiare


Non seguo i cambi di proprietà.
Ad esempio credevo che Mondadori avesse comprato Rizzoli Corriere della sera.
Invece è ancora tutto da definire (questioni di monopoli >da leggere con l'accento preferito) e comunque riguarda solo il settore libri, mentre per i periodici si sta muovendo Cairo. Tutto strano perché nessuno compra più i giornali eppure la pubblicità spende sui periodici. Dico in base a esperti del settore che hanno pubblicato dati ufficiali.
Per cui adesso cerco di ricordare dove vado. Comunque dovrebbe essere Upim.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non seguo i cambi di proprietà.
> Ad esempio credevo che Mondadori avesse comprato Rizzoli Corriere della sera.
> Invece è ancora tutto da definire (questioni di monopoli >da leggere con l'accento preferito) e comunque riguarda solo il settore libri, mentre per i periodici si sta muovendo Cairo. Tutto strano perché nessuno compra più i giornali eppure la pubblicità spende sui periodici. Dico in base a esperti del settore che hanno pubblicato dati ufficiali.
> Per cui adesso cerco di ricordare dove vado. Comunque dovrebbe essere Upim.


a me pare di aver capito
che Cairo avesse già
comprato e dichiarato
di non voler stravolgere
la linea editoriale ma magari sbaglio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> a me pare di aver capito
> che Cairo avesse già
> comprato e dichiarato
> di non voler stravolgere
> la linea editoriale ma magari sbaglio


Però quando il padrone sarà lui farà come gli pare. Io non ho mai neanche letto un periodico Cairo e compro quotidiani cartacei raramente. Se non venderanno più mi dispiacerà per la libertà di stampa, ma la libertà si esprime in tanti modi diversi.
Comunque sia gel sia siero sono buonissimi.


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Io tendo ad avere la pelle grassa nel contorno del naso e in fronte. Ho cercato prodotti tipo maschere all'argilla o scrub ma spesso costano uno sproposito.

Conoscete prodotti a prezzi a pezzente che facciano il loro dovere? Perché tempo fa ne provai una ma dopo la pelle mi bruciava.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io tendo ad avere la pelle grassa nel contorno del naso e in fronte. Ho cercato prodotti tipo maschere all'argilla o scrub ma spesso costano uno sproposito.
> 
> Conoscete prodotti a prezzi a pezzente che facciano il loro dovere? Perché tempo fa ne provai una ma dopo la pelle mi bruciava.


hai la pelle rossa
che si irrita facilmente?


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quando il padrone sarà lui farà come gli pare. Io non ho mai neanche letto un periodico Cairo e compro quotidiani cartacei raramente. Se non venderanno più mi dispiacerà per la libertà di stampa, ma la libertà si esprime in tanti modi diversi.
> Comunque sia gel sia siero sono buonissimi.


con me non capano, 
non compro le loro riviste
le notizie le leggo on line
da qui capisco la crisi 
della carta stampata

sabato vado da ovs
e cerco il gel, grazie per l'informazione


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> con me non capano,
> non compro le loro riviste
> le notizie le leggo on line
> da qui capisco la crisi
> ...


:up:
Finalmente sono stata utile anch'io.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Finalmente sono stata utile anch'io.


ma tu sei sempre utile


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma tu sei sempre utile


 Grazie


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai la pelle rossa
> che si irrita facilmente?


Nono anzi, ho la pelle abbastanza scura.

Però la pelle del viso si, tende ad irritarsi facilmente. Mettici che porto la barba quindi è un altro fattore di stress per la pelle.


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nono anzi, ho la pelle abbastanza scura.
> 
> Però la pelle del viso si, tende ad irritarsi facilmente. Mettici che porto la barba quindi è un altro fattore di stress per la pelle.


Maschera viso all'argilla, tipo questa già pronta: http://www.ecobiolovers.com/maschere-scrub-e-trattamenti/1259-argilla-verde-pronta-alluso.html.
Oppure puoi comprare direttamente tu l'argilla verde: 100gr. costa meno 2€...meno di così.....:up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Eliaduccia, bel post:up:
> peccato che le foto non
> riesco a vederle quindi non so
> a quali prodotti ti riferisci
> ...


Purtroppo tutti i gel che conosco costano più di quello dell'equilibra. 
A me piace molto quello della Kobashi, 250ml per 10 € circa. :inlove:


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Il prezzo è abbordabile. Ma la trovo nei grandi supermercati o solo online? Considera che io vivo solo e non sto mai a casa quindi ricevere pacchi mi viene difficile.


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> Eliaduccia, bel post:up:
> peccato che le foto non
> riesco a vederle quindi non so
> a quali prodotti ti riferisci
> ...


Non ti compare il pulsante dello spoiler?


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Il prezzo è abbordabile. Ma la trovo nei grandi supermercati o solo online? Considera che io vivo solo e non sto mai a casa quindi ricevere pacchi mi viene difficile.


No, quello purtroppo solo online.
Devi provare a vedere se nella tua città c'è qualche negozio di cosmetica ecobio (ormai stanno spuntando come funghi! Qualcosa sicuramente troveresti...aspetta che cerco l'elenco dei negozi su un gruppo di cui faccio parte.


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Se volete l'elenco delle bioprofumerie in Italia, non completo OVVIAMENTE, ve lo mando per messaggio privato.
L'ho preso da un gruppo su FB e non sarebbe carino ricopiarlo in pubblico.
Poi se volete sapere il gruppo ve lo dico, così magari v'iscrivete!


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Trovato quello di Firenze, grazie mille moglie mancata


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Trovato quello di Firenze, grazie mille moglie mancata


Ottimo!! :up:

Giusto per prevenite. Di solito i prezzi sono quasi, se non identici, a quelli dei negozi on line. Comunque ti consiglio di spulciare questi negozi online, segnarti nome - specifiche e prezzo del prodotto, così confronti il prezzo che trovi nel negozio scelto.

http://www.ecobiolovers.com/
http://www.saicosatispalmi.com/
http://www.bioveganshop.it/
http://www.shopatuttobio.com/home.php


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Purtroppo tutti i gel che conosco costano più di quello dell'equilibra.
> A me piace molto quello della Kobashi, 250ml per 10 € circa. :inlove:


ma ha un odore forte 
come quello dell'equilibra?


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ti compare il pulsante dello spoiler?


si ma ci sono solo dei quadratini 
con dentro delle crocette....


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nono anzi, ho la pelle abbastanza scura.
> 
> Però la pelle del viso si, tende ad irritarsi facilmente. Mettici che porto la barba quindi è un altro fattore di stress per la pelle.


il dopobarba contiene
una bella frazione alcolica
sarà quella a darti fastidio
ma anche con i saponi
e detergenti hai problemi
tipo rossore o bruciore al viso?


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> il dopobarba contiene
> una bella frazione alcolica
> sarà quella a darti fastidio
> ma anche con i saponi
> ...


No la barba non la taglio mai, la porto lunga quindi niente dopobarba.

Comunque no, è solo un problema di pelle grassa in alcuni punti del viso. In passato usavo creme all'argilla e scrub e mi piaceva l'effetto. Però appunto spendevo per prender quelle buone, ora ho disponibilità economiche molto ridotte e cerco prodotti più economici ma non cinesate


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> No la barba non la taglio mai, la porto lunga quindi niente dopobarba.
> 
> Comunque no, è solo un problema di pelle grassa in alcuni punti del viso. In passato usavo creme all'argilla e scrub e mi piaceva l'effetto. Però appunto spendevo per prender quelle buone, ora ho disponibilità economiche molto ridotte e cerco prodotti più economici ma non cinesate


ok da quello che raccontavi
pensavo che tu potessi avere 
in problema dermatologico
allora per la maschera puoi comprare
l'argilla come ti ha detto Eliade
io prendevo l'argilla ventilata
investivo 20 eurini, ma durava 
una vita (sicuramente più di un anno)
per lo scrub fattelo tu a casa
compra un olio leggero come quello 
di mandorla (oppure usa anche quello di oliva)
lo mischi con lo zucchero, fai una pappettina
insomma poca spesa massima resa


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok da quello che raccontavi
> pensavo che tu potessi avere
> in problema dermatologico
> allora per la maschera puoi comprare
> ...


Quoto!!
Va bene anche un olio di semi vari, che è anche meno costoso.


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> si ma ci sono solo dei quadratini
> con dentro delle crocette....


Ho modificato il post...ora dovrebbero vedersi le immagini, senza lo spoiler.


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!!
> Va bene anche un olio di semi vari, che è anche meno costoso.


noi siamo a favore
di una economia virtuosa


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> noi siamo a favore
> di una economia virtuosa


:rotfl::rotfl: più si risparmia...meglio è! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho modificato il post...ora dovrebbero vedersi le immagini, senza lo spoiler.


grazie!!!


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok da quello che raccontavi
> pensavo che tu potessi avere
> in problema dermatologico
> allora per la maschera puoi comprare
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!!
> Va bene anche un olio di semi vari, che è anche meno costoso.


Sti metodi fatti in casa non fanno per me 



Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: più si risparmia...meglio è! :rotfl::rotfl:


Moglie mancata saresti davvero una moglie perfetta. Io ormai tendo mooooolto al risparmio


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: più si risparmia...meglio è! :rotfl::rotfl:


nun ne pariamo va
e facimmace nà risata

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> nun ne pariamo va
> e facimmace nà risata
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sti metodi fatti in casa non fanno per me
> 
> 
> 
> Moglie mancata saresti davvero una moglie perfetta. Io ormai tendo mooooolto al risparmio


Allora come scrubs puoi usare quello in vendita nei discount Md oppure Ld.






costa circa 2€


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora come scrubs puoi usare quello in vendita nei discount Md oppure Ld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche da Lidl c'è qualcosa
ho letto delle recensioni
e dicono che non è male


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche da Lidl c'è qualcosa
> ho letto delle recensioni
> e dicono che non è male


Hai ragione!
Purtroppo la Lidl è lontana da casa mia, il risparmio che avrei sui prodotti li spenderei di benzina...quindi non ho mai provato nulla 
Tu hai la possibilità di provare qualcosa?


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione!
> Purtroppo la Lidl è lontana da casa mia, il risparmio che avrei sui prodotti li spenderei di benzina...quindi non ho mai provato nulla
> Tu hai la possibilità di provare qualcosa?


si adesso non ho tempo
questa sera ti racconto


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione!
> Purtroppo la Lidl è lontana da casa mia, il risparmio che avrei sui prodotti li spenderei di benzina...quindi non ho mai provato nulla
> Tu hai la possibilità di provare qualcosa?


ciao 
eccomi non metto foto
ma tanto da Lindl
non c'è questa gran scelta
di prodotti quindi non ci può sbagliare

buoni gli shampoo all'aloe, e albicocca
per 1 eurino vale la pena provarli

sto usando attualmente
lo struccante occhi (confezione verde)
non è male, leva anche il trucco waterproff
costo meno di 1,50€

buoni i dischetti struccanti, con meno di 1€
compri una confezione da 70pz (mi sembra)
non si sfaldano, non fanno pelucchi

buono il solvente leva smalto, 
non contiene acetone, non ricordo
il prezzo ma sicuramente è basso

non le ho provate ma parlano
molto bene delle nuove creme viso
e contorno occhi al melograno, 
e un altro tipo che non ricordo
della linea nature

il famoso detergente intimo
non è più così buono come un tempo
perché hanno cambiato la formulazione
ma comunque non è malvagio

i profumi costo circa 4€
io non li provati, ma dicono
che siano buonissimi e siano
i dupe di marchi famosi

l'olio anticellulite, anche questo
non l'ho provato, ma dicono sia ottimo
anche solo come olio da massaggio
da usare sotto la doccia

anche dei trucchi parlano bene
ma anche questi non li ho provati

ora non mi vengono in mente 
altri prodotti, ma nel caso ti aggiorno


----------



## Falcor (30 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora come scrubs puoi usare quello in vendita nei discount Md oppure Ld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MD in zona mia non ce n'è mi pare. Lo cercherò al Lidl. Grazie


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> eccomi non metto foto
> ma tanto da Lindl
> non c'è questa gran scelta
> ...


Provo una profonda invidia per chi la  la Lidl vicino casa! ((((


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Provo una profonda invidia per chi la  la Lidl vicino casa! ((((


ad esempio qui in zona 
non abbiamo eurospin
ho letto spesso che anche lì
vendono cose interessanti
mi sono ricordata di altri 2 prodotti
uno è un detergente viso aquarich 
molto buono, costo contenuto
l'altro è lo scrub corpo
non l'ho provato, ma 
a quanto pare hai dei granuli
talmente piccoli da risultare inutili


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ad esempio qui in zona
> non abbiamo eurospin
> ho letto spesso che anche lì
> vendono cose interessanti
> ...


I prodotti del primo post sono dell'eurospin.
Per il resto, secondo me è migliore rispetto al discount MD. 
Quello che frequento io, ha rinnovato tutta la parte del banco salumi....veramente molto bello!!!


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> I prodotti del primo post sono dell'eurospin.
> Per il resto, secondo me è migliore rispetto al discount MD.
> Quello che frequento io, ha rinnovato tutta la parte del banco salumi....veramente molto bello!!!


nemmeno MD sta nelle vicinanze
altra cosa da sapere di Lidl
è che periodicamente propone
dei prodotti, ma per un periodo
molto limitato nel tempo e sino
ad esaurimento scorte
tra queste offerte da tener presente
l'abbigliamento sportivo
che ha un buon rapporto qualità/prezzo


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> nemmeno MD sta nelle vicinanze
> altra cosa da sapere di Lidl
> è che periodicamente propone
> dei prodotti, ma per un periodo
> ...


Sono sempre più invidiosa!! :condom:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2016)

Eli...mi sono lanciata nello smalto semipermanente.
:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eli...mi sono lanciata nello smalto semipermanente.
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


Questo mi interessa  
spiega ....please


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eli...mi sono lanciata nello smalto semipermanente.
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


A me non dura nulla
Passata al gel


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2016)

Dopo avere speso 25 fottuti euri per una passata di smalto brillantinato rosa prima delle ferie, che non avevo voglia di portarmi dietro tutto l'armamentario tebese dell'unghiatrice folle, ho fatto un mini corso, mi sono comprata il fornetto e tutto il kit, per un totale fi 55 euro.
Intanto il semi brillantinato è quello che dura di più, non lo tolgo mai e alla fine lo tengo come base e man mano che l'unghia cresce , faccio il refil con gli smalti normali o cambio totalmente colore.
Insomma. Se devo toglierlo, limo.
Questo fa in modo che l'unghia sotto respiri e io ho sempre e dico sempre le unghie perfette.
Il prossimo step è mettere il gel monofasico della ricostruzione a smalto, per fare una copertura sottile in gel.
In effetti, la brillantezza che ha il sigillante gel, il top coat.del semi, se lo sogna.

Lo sballo sono le serate amichette tra maschere bio e semi permanente.

Un estetista mancata, jesus


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non dura nulla
> Passata al gel


Non ho ancora provato i semi permanente non brillantinato.
In effetti la copertura in gel anche di unghia naturale sembra durate di più


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ancora provato i semi permanente non brillantinato.
> In effetti la copertura in gel anche di unghia naturale sembra durate di più


Per onestà credo di essere io un caso patologico 
A tutte le mie colleghe dura anche 3 settimane. io non arrivo a 1. Per questo ho optato per il gel


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per onestà credo di essere io un caso patologico
> A tutte le mie colleghe dura anche 3 settimane. io non arrivo a 1. Per questo ho optato per il gel


Il problema è che le unghie ci boicottano, crescendo.


----------



## MariLea (6 Settembre 2016)

Il problema sta in quanto lavorano le nostre mani...




sto parlando di cucina, pretrattare il bucato ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Il problema sta in quanto lavorano le nostre mani...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con il gel puoi fare di tutto e non succede nulla 
A molte mie colleghe anche con il semipermanente 
A me no


----------



## MariLea (6 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con il gel puoi fare di tutto e non succede nulla
> A molte mie colleghe anche con il semipermanente
> A me no


e neanche a me 
il gel l'ho usato per anni di seguito, una meraviglia!
ma poi ho visto un neo al polpastrello dell'anulare e mi son spaventata... ho familiarità coi tumori della pelle ed ho deciso di non mettere più le dita nel fornetto... che ne so...
son tornata agli smalti tradizionali, ma una tantum perché mi piace cucinare e quindi con le mani sempre in acqua non si può...


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eli...mi sono lanciata nello smalto semipermanente.
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


Bentornata...io ho ceduto a ombretti e fondotinta siliconici....colpa del basso prezzo e scarse finanze. 
In parte è colpa tua che sei sparita e non mi hai fermata....


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Il semipermanente non l'ho mai provato...
Ho provato il gel...mai più! Sembrava di avere dei massi sulle dita, mi sentivo soffocare.


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Comunque stavo pensando che sarebbe carino postare le foto dei cosmetici (bio e non) che abbiamo acquistato, che ne dite??


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Vi avevo detto di aver preso questa crema mani alla Conad:






Dopo averla usata per un po', direi che non mi piace per nulla. Secca incredibilmente, la mattina ho la pelle delle mani che tira....

Ho acquistato altri due prodotti, lo shampoo per capelli normali (mi è finito l'altro) e la crema per i piedi.











Lo shampoo lo provo oggi, la crema per i piedi la sto usando. Mi sembra buona, l'ho usata anche sulle mani e mi sembra migliore dell'altra....solo che odora fortemente di mentolo (alla tipo dr.scholl) che sulle mani non è il massimo! :condom::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2016)

Quando mi deciderò s usare creme giuro che posto 
Ne compro ogni tanto al gigante e puntualmente non le uso ..


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando mi deciderò s usare creme giuro che posto
> Ne compro ogni tanto al gigante e puntualmente non le uso ..


Che è il gigante ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che è il gigante ?


Un catena di grande distribuzione tipo Esselunga Coop 
Pensavo ci fosse in tutta Italia


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un catena di grande distribuzione tipo Esselunga Coop
> Pensavo ci fosse in tutta Italia


Non pervenuta da me


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non pervenuta da me


Idem qui..


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando mi deciderò s usare creme giuro che posto
> Ne compro ogni tanto al gigante e puntualmente non le uso ..


Eppure ti faremo capitolare!!!!
Non ti trucchi nemmeno?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Settembre 2016)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eppure ti faremo capitolare!!!!
> Non ti trucchi nemmeno?


Si


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> View attachment 11909


Il padre ?!?!?! Oh My god ma che cazzo di padre ha ?!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il padre ?!?!?! Oh My god ma che cazzo di padre ha ?!


:facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2016)

Oddio!!! Se ha un pasre così non oso pensare alla figlia.
Eli, il semi permanente è leggero come uno smLto normale.
Niente effetto scafandro.
Almeno su di me


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

*Per eliade*

[MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] 

ti posto la crema mani e piedi alla calendula che mi hanno riportato dalla Germania .... Ottima !!!!

e la crema corpo che mi hanno regalato, questa prodotta in Italia è molto buona a mio avviso perché idrata tanto senza ungere e lascia la pelle molto morbida anche la profumazione mi piace assai


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Eliade_
> 
> ti posto la crema mani e piedi alla calendula che mi hanno riportato dalla Germania .... Ottima !!!!
> 
> ...


:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2016)

Ho ritenuto di dover cambiare titolo, perchè non stiamo parlando solo di ecobio...e poi voglio introdurre anche la cosmesi siliconica


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho ritenuto di dover cambiare titolo, perchè non stiamo parlando solo di ecobio...e poi voglio introdurre anche la cosmesi siliconica


Sono quelle cremine che promettono di riempire i solchi?


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2016)

dunque, viavevo detto di aver acquistato lo shamoooper capelli normali della conad....NO! NO! NO!...ma che è? non dura una cippa, e spesso me li ritrovo già pesanti dopo il lavaggio...


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono quelle cremine che promettono di riempire i solchi?


 si, insomma tutto quello che non è ecobio.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> dunque, viavevo detto di aver acquistato lo shamoooper capelli normali della conad....NO! NO! NO!...ma che è? non dura una cippa, e spesso me li ritrovo già pesanti dopo il lavaggio...


'
Sarebbe questo ?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> si, insomma tutto quello che non è ecobio.


A me va benissimo anche lo stucco, se funziona :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> '
> Sarebbe questo ?


si, proprio quello..ho mancato di scriverlo. ::


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me va benissimo anche lo stucco, se funziona :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
magari già colorato nei punti giusti.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> magari già colorato nei punti giusti.:rotfl::rotfl:


Non sono molto...eco :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (5 Novembre 2016)

*momento poco eco e non tanto stucco*

Allurrrr, invogliata dal fatto che la mia bbcream sia finita (e ci vogliono almeno 10 € per ricomprarla... -.-) e che questa costava meno di €4...ho scelto codesta bbcream della botanika (presa al discount MD):








Allora...NO...NO....NO...ok, non ci sono tanti no. Diciamo...NI...NI...NI....

Allora 2, facciamo chiarezza, l'ho usata solo una volta questa mattina (l'ho acquistata ieri). A prima vista non contiene paraffine e siliconi, e già qui è qualcosa.
Si stende molto bene, si asciuga in fretta, non è pesante, non unge, non secca :up: ..ma...non fa una minchia! 
Non uniforma l'incarnato, non attenua rossori/macchioline/brufoli, non aiuta ad opacizzare, non illumina...
Più che una BBcream è una sorta di primer viso, leggerissimamente colorato.  

Quella che avevo prima era della so bio etic, uno spettacolo di BBcream, quasi un fondotinta ma senza la coprenza e a pesantezza dello stesso! Li valeva tutti gli oltre € 10 (che non ho... ç_ç)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allurrrr, invogliata dal fatto che la mia bbcream sia finita (e ci vogliono almeno 10 € per ricomprarla... -.-) e che questa costava meno di €4...ho scelto codesta bbcream della botanika (presa al discount MD):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei la nostra Clio! :up:


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei la nostra Clio! :up:


Esagerata!:rotfl:


Allurr ho acquistato due nuovi fondotinta, uno della Deborah e uno della L'Oreal:










Il primo nella colorazione 00 Fair Beige, l'altro nella colorazione 03 vanilla. 
Il secondo, acquistato prima dell'estate e mai aperto, pagato in offerta €9 circa (prezzo pieno € 18), il secondo pagato circa 13 €.

Vi starete chiedendo perché con un fondotinta ancora non aperto (e uno che sto per finire, ma che manderò in pensione già da oggi), io mi sia imbarcata in un nuovo acquisto di fondotinta? Ma sopratutto perché ve lo sto dicendo ora senza nemmeno averli provati?
Belle domande, per rispondere alla prima perché il fondo l'oreal è molto leggero e molto meno coprente di quello della Deborah, almeno in linea teorica. Va bene per tutti i giorni, ma volevo un fondo anche più coprente, più "tecnico".
Per la seconda domanda, vi dirò cosa ne penso più in dettaglio fra qualche settimana.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esagerata!:rotfl:
> 
> 
> Allurr ho acquistato due nuovi fondotinta, uno della Deborah e uno della L'Oreal:
> ...


Clio non mi lascia in sospeso e mi manda un bacio


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Clio non mi lascia in sospeso e mi manda un bacio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:bacio::amici:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :bacio::amici:


:angelo:


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2017)

Son tornata!!!
Due nuovi acquisti, stavolta eco - bio!

Burro per i piedi e crema mani per l'inverno, entrambi della Natura siberica, presi sul sito ecco - verde! 

La crema mani ottima...ha lo stesso profumo di impasto per i dolci dopo una grattugiata di limone, una consistenza corposa ed è proprio adatta all'inverno, perché è di difficile assorbimento, lascia le mani unte, ragione per cui la uso la sera! 75ml di prodotto per circa 5€

Il burro per i piedi, ottimo, ovviamente non fa miracoli! Odora di limone e vagamente di mentolo. La consistenza è strana, appena aperto si ha l'impressione che sia duro e pieno di bolle. In realtà è malleabile e pieno di bolle, ma non cremoso, all'inizio sembra non stendersi bene poi man mano che si riscalda si scioglie e si può massaggiare. Anche questo, secondo me, è più adatto all'inverno perché lascia un film di unto sul piede che non è l'ideale con le scarpe aperte, perciò lo uso la sera prima di andare a letto.
120ml di prodotto per circa 9€.


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2017)

Vi possono interessare cosmetici e altro, non eco - bio, cinesi e coreani?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vi possono interessare cosmetici e altro, non eco - bio, cinesi e coreani?


Io una volta ho lavato la faccia con il    vim...sono resistente oltre la biologia:facepalm:
Ho anche provato il dentifricio contro i punti neri :up:

Vai!


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io una volta ho lavato la faccia con il    vim...sono resistente oltre la biologia:facepalm:
> Ho anche provato il dentifricio contro i punti neri :up:
> 
> Vai!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok vado!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2017)

Tutti i cosmetici li ho acquistati sul sito aliexpress...
Questa cipria mi è arrivata qualche giorno fa! Mi ha davvero sorpreso una bellissima polvere, dal colore chiaro.
Pagata poco più di 2€
Marca Focallure


Spoiler






Due mascara, uno dritto l'altro curvo! Bellissimi, quello curvo, anch se è meno curvo di come appare sulle foto del venditore :blank: , funge di brutto!
Pagati anche questi circa 3€ l'uno.
Marca heng fang


Spoiler







Questa è una delle cose più carine! Un set di blush 5 in 1!! :carneval:
Sono bellissimi, colorano moltissimo e hanno un buon odore di cosmetico.
Pagati circa 5€ - attenzione ho ripetuto due volte lo stesso colore!


Spoiler







Sulla scia dl precedente ho preso il set (6 in 1) di polvere per correggere le imperfezioni. Vi direte...che 'azzo tene fai? Che ne so...non potevo lasciarlo li! :carneval:



Spoiler


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutti i cosmetici li ho acquistati sul sito aliexpress...
> Questa cipria mi è arrivata qualche giorno fa! Mi ha davvero sorpreso una bellissima polvere, dal colore chiaro.
> Pagata poco più di 2€
> Marca Focallure
> ...


Eli ora li acquisto anche io


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

3 e 4 fanno perdere la testa


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eli ora li acquisto anche io


:carneval::up:


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 3 e 4 fanno perdere la testa


Visto che figata?
Dovevo prenderli!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Visto che figata?
> Dovevo prenderli!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sono dimenticata di riferirvi alcuni acquisti fatti presso il sito thebodyshop.

Allora, alcune cose non ve le farò vedere, non sono disponibili in quanto erano edizioni limitate natalizie e quindi soggette ad esaurimento.
Farò a breve un nuovo ordine e vi riferirò quello!!
Questo è un set regalo ancora disponibile, idratante corpo, docciaschiuma + spugna a retina.
La profumazione è al setsuna, una specie di mandarino credo. Davvero spettacolare!






Nello stesso ordine ho preso anche due balsami labbra (le profumazioni non sono più disponibile ma ce ne sono altre), un tris di burri corpo (regalati a mia madre che li sta adorando), e una altro set come quello che vi ho mostrato ma al fuji green tea (ADOVO).

Decisamente  approvo tutti i prodotti che mi hanno mandato, ho anche ricevuto 2 campioncini molto graditi!!! 


:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sono dimenticata di riferirvi alcuni acquisti fatti presso il sito thebodyshop.
> 
> Allora, alcune cose non ve le farò vedere, non sono disponibili in quanto erano edizioni limitate natalizie e quindi soggette ad esaurimento.
> Farò a breve un nuovo ordine e vi riferirò quello!!
> ...


Non riesco a mettere creme sul corpo e mani, sul viso poco.:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a mettere creme sul corpo e mani, sul viso poco.:unhappy:


Vuoi dire che non idrati la pelle? 

Che culo se non ne hai bisogno!!! 
Quando esco dalla doccia sembro una gallina spennata o non, a seconda dei casi, incartapecorita! 
Dopo che metto la crema sento che la pelle si distende un po'....:condom::condom:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che non idrati la pelle?
> 
> Che culo se non ne hai bisogno!!!
> Quando esco dalla doccia sembro una gallina spennata o non, a seconda dei casi, incartapecorita!
> Dopo che metto la crema sento che la pelle si distende un po'....:condom::condom:


Credo che ne avrei bisogno. Ma mi sembra di sporcarmi. Mi da fastidio!


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2017)

Dunque, riesumo il treddi... 


Negli ultimi due mesi ho acquistato nuovi prodotti, alcuni li avevo già usati, altri no. Assolutamente tutti tendenti allo stucco.

Partiamo da due fondotinta:
Rimmel fresher skin, colorazione 101 classic ivory.







Allora, non male, leggero quindi veramente poco coprente. All'inizio da una sensazione di appiccicoso, poi si asciuga.
 Non dura tutti il giorno, devo ritoccarlo (ossia fare una leggera passata nei unti critici) passata mezza giornata di lavoro. 
Essendo non notrasfer con il caldo eccessivo tende a macchiare parecchio, anche solo se poggiate il viso sulle mani, ve le trovate imbrattate. 

Nota positiva è che è protettivo contro i raggi solari, presenta pochissime colorazioni disponibili (credo due o massimo 3) e il modo migliore di stenderlo è con le mani.
Pagato circa 10€, per 25 m di prodotto.

Secondo fondotinta, Deborah dress me perfect. Colorazione 01 fair.
Praticamente ha quasi le stesse proprietà dell'altro, ma questo lo trovo più resistente al calore. E comunque, è inutile, le colorazioni fair della deborah le adoro! Sono perfette per me a cui piace avere il viso cadaverico!!!








30ml, pagati intorno ai 10/12€.

Ora faccio un post per i correttori.


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque, riesumo il treddi...
> 
> 
> Negli ultimi due mesi ho acquistato nuovi prodotti, alcuni li avevo già usati, altri no. Assolutamente tutti tendenti allo stucco.
> ...


Non uso mai né fondotinta né correttori..

Mi dan l'idea di "stoppare" la pelle... inoltre Non credo sarei in grado di stenderli adeguatamente senza l'effetto cerone, comunque avendo una pelle decente senza grosse imperfezioni mi tengo il mio incarnato e morta lì.. 

Di solito mi trucco solo occhi e, ogni tanto, labbra. 

Parli anche di ombretti/rossetti?


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non uso mai né fondotinta né correttori..
> 
> Mi dan l'idea di "stoppare" la pelle... inoltre Non credo sarei in grado di stenderli adeguatamente senza l'effetto cerone, comunque avendo una pelle decente senza grosse imperfezioni mi tengo il mio incarnato e morta lì..
> 
> ...


Beata te!!! Io, a parte le occhiaie alla edward mani di forbici, ho anche delle imperfezioni, che comunque non copro totalmente.
Di solito scelgo fondotinta molto leggeri, poco coprenti, giusto per uniformare l'incarnato e attenuare i rossori. Mi piacerebbe trovarne uno simile che sia più notrasfer, giusto che non lasciare segni al minimo tocco.


Sisi, anche rossetti, ombretti... se ne hai consiglia!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2017)

Questi sono stupendi, ma cariiiii 




http://www.sephora.it/Make-up/Viso/Fondotinta/Fondotinta-Ultra-HD/P2204007


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono stupendi, ma cariiiii
> View attachment 13185
> 
> 
> ...


ehhhh, lo so!!! Nella ricerca di un fondotinta ho letto molto di questa marca, ma costa davvero un botto!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non uso mai né fondotinta né correttori..
> 
> Mi dan l'idea di "stoppare" la pelle... inoltre Non credo sarei in grado di stenderli adeguatamente senza l'effetto cerone, comunque avendo una pelle decente senza grosse imperfezioni mi tengo il mio incarnato e morta lì..
> 
> ...


io uso una crema da giorno leggermente in nuance in inverno / autunno
da primavera in poi con il viso che mi si abbronza facilmente non uso trucco 
nel caso rimmel e lip gloss e stop


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2017)

Io credo che pochissime tra coloro che non vanno sotto i riflettori abbiano voglia di truccarsi tutti i giorni.
Però trovare buoni prodotti per un aspetto più sano interessa a tutte. Io ho una collezione di BB cream, ma non ho ancora trovato l'ideale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non uso mai né fondotinta né correttori..
> 
> Mi dan l'idea di "stoppare" la pelle... inoltre Non credo sarei in grado di stenderli adeguatamente senza l'effetto cerone, comunque avendo una pelle decente senza grosse imperfezioni mi tengo il mio incarnato e morta lì..
> 
> ...


ho letto ora, anch'io poco trucco


----------

